# como funcionam as condições meteorológicas  meios e métodos



## *Dave* (24 Jan 2009 às 23:40)

Muito completo .

Tem alguma coisa mais aprofundada acerca dos detectores de trovoadas?
Caso tenha, poderia colocar aqui?

Grato


----------



## ct5iul (26 Jan 2009 às 10:45)

BOM DIA  AQUI FICA ALGUMA INFORMAÇÃO SOBRE RAIOS E DETECTORES DE TROVOADAS

EM PORTUGAL  

Com o objectivo de melhorar e apoiar significativamente as previsões do estado do tempo e em particular a ocorrência de trovoadas, o IM tem em funcionamento, desde Junho de 2002, uma rede de detecção e localização de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas (raios), no território continental e áreas oceânicas adjacentes.

Esta rede é constituída por quatro detectores (localizados em Braga, Castelo Branco, Alverca e Olhão) que medem a intensidade e orientação das variações do campo electromagnético terrestre associado a raios direcção do pico electromagnético (MDF- Magnetic Direction Finding) e tempo de chegada (TOA – Time of Arrival) utilizando antenas electromagnéticas ortogonais NS, EW e horizontal e relógio de precisão GPS.

A informação registada por cada um dos detectores é transmitida instantaneamente para um centro de processamento cujo resultado principal é o instante e local onde ocorreu o raio. A frequência e características dos raios (polaridade, intensidade e multiplicidade) e área afectada permitem apoiar e melhorar as previsões do tempo a muito curto prazo em particular das situações que dão origem a tempo severo i.e, trovoadas e precipitação intensa.

A informação obtida com esta rede é utilizada em climatologia de trovoadas e densidade de raios que permite apoiar estudos de gestão do território e alterações climáticas.

No âmbito da exploração desta rede é efectuado o intercâmbio de dados com quadro detectores do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia de Espanha o que permite melhorar o rigor na localização de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas e a eficiência de detecção em todo o território continental.
(FONTE DO INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA)


Detectores de raios

As descargas eléctricas, associadas a trovoada, são manifestações extremas da instabilidade atmosférica e um dos fenómenos meteorológicos mais devastadores. Condicionam o funcionamento de numerosas actividades sócio-económicas e podem até causar a perda de vidas humanas.

A trovoada é um fenómeno meteorológico que ocorre em Portugal associado principalmente à aproximação e passagem de superfícies frontais frias e à ascensão de massas de ar muito húmido resultante de movimentos consecutivos que ocorrem por efeito orográfico ou que ocorrem sobre as superfícies terrestres aquecidas pela intensa radiação solar. 

Em ambos os casos a trovoada é caracterizada pela ocorrência de relâmpagos, que são a luz que resulta da incandescência do ar, e de trovões que resultam da expansão brusca do ar. Em regra, à trovoada está associada precipitação, no estado líquido ou no estado sólido (granizo ou saraiva). No entanto, a precipitação, se as condições na baixa troposfera não o favorecerem, poderá não chegar à superfície

QUAL E A FUNÇÃO DO DETECTOR DE RAIOS E COMO FUNCIONAM 

Um detector de raios ou relâmpago detector é um equipamento cuja principal função é a de durante uma tempestades eléctrica evitar vítimas humanas e minimizar danos nas propriedades comerciais ou residenciais. O Raio detector pode ser classificado de acordo com o tamanho, da sua capacidade de instalação e localização. Existem quatro categorias principais de detectores de raios que são as seguintes:

1-Ground-Based Lightning Detection Systems 
Esta variante utiliza várias antenas separadas por centenas de quilómetros, para detectar os pulsos de rádio frequência que são produzidos por um relâmpago. Por esta razão, são muitas vezes chamados RF ou Radio Frequency  detectores. 
 Um relâmpago tem, impulsos electromagnéticos que entram no solo, a uma grande velocidade, assim as antenas estão espalhadas por uma grande área no terreno, estas antenas tornaram a base para a triangulação. Este sistema garante a posição exacta do relâmpago, assim podem ser identificados via Rádio dentro de um protocolo para dar ao sistema a capacidade de determinar a gravidade do relâmpago.

2-Mobile Lightning Detection Systems 
Este tipo de sistema de detecção de raios é portátil e pode ser facilmente transferido de um lugar para outro. Os relâmpagos são detectados pelo Mobile Lightning,Detection System ,este aparelho é normalmente montado num veículo em movimento (geralmente uma aeronave). O sistema de detecção de raios estima a força do sinal original de um relâmpago exponencial da diminuição da força, uma vez que passa através do detector de sinal de detecção de Raios. 

3-Space-Based Lightning Detection Systems 
Esta variante de luz equipamento de detecção utiliza satélites para medir directamente a gravidade, a posição e a direcção do relâmpago. Estes sistemas têm uma "visão" sobre o relâmpago através dos sistemas de câmaras e outros equipamentos sensores a bordo dos satélites. A NASA lançou um sistema deste tipo, em 1995, para acompanhar relâmpagos actividade. A Lightning Imaging Sensor analisa um relâmpago a posição da precipitação através da actividade, foi lançado dois anos mais tarde.

4-Personal Lightning Detection Systems 
Existem também detectores de relâmpagos pessoais. Eles são pequenos o suficiente para serem transportados por uma pessoa cuja ocupação ou actividades obriga a que seja ao ar livre a maior parte do tempo. Ao contrário de outros sistemas de detecção de, trabalho pessoal este detectores tem que içar o pulso electromagnético (EMP) emitido por um relâmpago, para medir a força da EM o detector pode estimar qual e a sua capacidade. Algumas pessoas têm sistemas avançados de detecção de descargas eléctricas que também pode calcular o caminho de uma tempestade, através de múltiplas entradas relâmpago. 
Os Personal relâmpago detector têm uma gama muito limitada, em comparação com os seus primos mais robustos do chão, móveis ou sistemas de base espacial. Por exemplo, os detectores não pode identificar onde a tempestade está vindo e não podem detectar relâmpagos graves que estão fora de seu alcance. Além disso, dado que um relâmpago detector pessoal é desencadeada pela EMP, outros dispositivos, tais como aparelhos electrónicos, lâmpadas fluorescentes, motores de automóveis e electrodomésticos) pode afectar o pessoal relâmpago detector. Apesar destas limitações, no entanto, o Personal relâmpago e bom para prever um relâmpago e dar o de alerta de tempestade ou relâmpagos

StrikeAlert é um aparelho que tem o tamanho de um pager. Ele avisa quando uma tempestade com relâmpagos está próxima. Quando houver um trovão um alarme soará e uma série de LEDs coloridos irá informar a distância (que pode ser de 9 km á 64 km). Também irá informar se a tempestade está se deslocando para mais perto ou mais longe. 


TIPOS DE  RAIOS:

Existem seis tipos diferentes de raios:
Nuvem - Nuvem;
Nuvem - Ar;
Dentro da própria nuvem;
Da nuvem para cima (camadas altas da atmosfera);
Nuvem - Terra;
Terra - Nuvem.
90%dos raios acontecem dentro da própria nuvem , que por estar carregada positivamente atrai eletrons para a sua camada. Quando estes penetram, dá-se o fenómeno.
Apenas 4% são dos tipos Terra-Nuvem e Nuvem-Terra. E mesmo neste último o raio sobe a massa dos protons é positiva e desta forma, estática.
Atracão de uma nuvem pela terra é directamente proporcional a sua carga de protons e deixa mais possibilidades de fazer um curto-circuito. Uma analogia válida seria como jogar álcool no fogo.
O raio é formado por electricidade estática, a mesma que surge quando passamos a mão no cabelo, retiramos uma roupa rapidamente, etc, só que esse atrito acontece entre as partículas presentes dentro de uma nuvem. Partículas essas de gelo, etc.
Com uma grande carga acumulada, essa energia é descarregada para um ponto de menor potencial eléctrico, através do ar ionizado. Quando enxergamos o raio é devido ao ar que se tornou um condutor, na casa de 3 mil volts por cm de distância entre as partes.
Quando dizem que o raio cai em pontos mais altos, em parte é verdade, porque uma carga negativa atrai uma positiva e com uma árvore bem alta isso será favorecido, o problema está na questão de cair.
Todos sabem que são os elétrons que se movimentam e a terra onde habitamos está cheia de elétrons, quando uma grande diferença de potencial se aproxima, eles saltam em direcção as nuvens e isso quer dizer que o raio sobe e não cai.

COMO FUNCIONA UM PARA RAIOS E PARA QUE SERVE:

Normalmente todas as pessoas pensão que um pára-raios serve para atrair o raio e descarrega-lo para a terra, mas para isso se chamariam, atrai-raio, ou então, descarrega-raio.
O pára-raios, é uma haste metálica, normalmente com algumas pontas, ligadas por um condutor até a terra. Como a terra é um mar de elétrons vai fazer com que os elétrons estejam presentes na ponta
do pára-raio. Esses elétrons irão se recombinar com as cargas positivas que estão por sua vez presentes nas nuvens, neutralizando essa energia e com isso dissipando o raio. 
Existem excepções, porque um raio é imprevisível, mas em geral o que ocorre é isso

A INVENÇÃO DO PARA RAIOS

Em 1747 Franklin começou as experiências eléctricas dele com um aparato simples que ele recebeu de Peter Collinson na Inglaterra. Ele imaginou uma teoria sustentável do jarro de Leyden, apoiou a hipótese de que o raio é um fenômeno elétrico, e propôs um método efectivo de demonstrar este fato. O plano dele foi publicado em Londres e ficou conhecido na Inglaterra e França antes que ele executasse a experiência célebre com a pipa em 1752. Ele inventou o pára-raios e estudou o que é chamado o "um-fluido" teoria que explicava os dois tipos de electricidade, positivo e negativo.
Em reconhecimento às realizações científicas impressionantes dele, Franklin recebeu títulos honoris causa da Universidade de St. Andrew e da Universidade de Oxford. Ele também tornou-se um membro da Sociedade Real de Londres e, em 1753, foi premiado com a Medalha de Copley por contribuições distintas para ciência experimental.
O raio é uma descarga eléctrica visível, que ocorre em áreas da atmosfera altamente carregadas de electricidade, associando-se em regra à nuvem de tempestade - o cúmulo-nimbo. Este se compõe de nuvens menores ou células, capazes de carregar o cúmulo-nimbo com até 50 milhões de volts acima do potencial da terra.
Ocorre um relâmpago ou raio quando a diferença de potencial entre a nuvem e a superfície da Terra ou entre duas nuvens é suficiente para ionizar o ar; os átomos do ar perdem alguns de seus elétrons e tem início uma corrente elétrica (descarga).
Mais de 90% dos raios que atingem a Terra transportam carga negativa, ramificando-se e alcançando o solo em milésimos de segundo. Quando um dos ramos chega a uns cem metros da superfície, ocorre a descarga em sentido contrário (da Terra para a nuvem). Disso resulta o choque de retorno, com um pulso de corrente muito elevada. A carga negativa dispersa-se pelo solo.
Ao inventar o pára-raio, em 1753, Benjamin Franklin julgava-o capaz de descarregar nuvens de tempestade e proteger edifícios. Sabe-se hoje que essa invenção apenas intercepta os raios terrestres e dissipa sua corrente na terra. 
O poder de atracão do pára-raio se exerce a uma certa distância horizontal de sua localização, cujo valor máximo é chamado de alcance de atracão. Para um raio de intensidade mediana e edifícios de até 60 m de altura, o alcance de pára-raio é de uns 30 m. Os códigos modernos de protecção contra raios raramente recomendam hastes verticais, mas sugerem condutores horizontais através das cumeiras dos telhados, ao longo das partes vulneráveis da estrutura, com espaçamento regular sobre tectos planos. Um ou mais fios-terra são puxados dessa rede de condutores horizontais, evitando-se as espirais que possam provocar centelhas. Dada a curta duração da corrente do raio, o aquecimento do fio-terra não é significativo.
O terminal de terra geralmente consiste em uma ou mais hastes metálicas, às vezes enterradas com os condutores horizontais nos solos de baixa condutividade. Mas, outras precauções são necessárias, considerando-se a possibilidade do fio-terra desprender faíscas laterais sobre o edifício, fenómeno particularmente perigoso quando a estrutura contém instalações metálicas internas. Essas faíscas podem ser prevenidas mediante redução da resistência do solo para minimizar as voltagens da descarga ou ligando-se os fios-terra a instalações metálicas expostas.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa/fenomenos_meteorologicos/trovoadas/index.html


----------



## *Dave* (26 Jan 2009 às 18:18)

Obrigado pela informação, foi bastante útil .


----------



## ct5iul (27 Jan 2009 às 12:44)

LISTA DE FREQUENÇIAS DE BOLETINS METEREOLÓGICOS QUE PODEMOS 
ESCUTAR EM PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL

Podemos escutar em Portugal boletins meteorológico via rádio nas frequências:

124. 150mhz - boletim metrológico em vhf AM aeronáutico 24/h por dia  
126.400mhz-– boletim metrológico em vhf AM aeronáutico 24/h por dia  
6.835.00mhz- recepção em fax de cartas metrológicas em LSB com software podemos descodificar as cartas meteorológicas e avisos    

6.603.00mhz-boletim metrológico de Chicago em USB 
3.413.00mhz- boletim metrológico de Aviação em USB
4.611.00mhz- recepção em fax de cartas metrológicas em LSB com software podemos descodificar as cartas meteorológicas e avisos
5.450mhz-boletim metrológico de aviação fonia em USB
5.505.00mhz- boletim metrológico de aviação fonia em USB  
8.041.00mhz- emissão em fax de cartas metrológicas em LSB com software podemos descodificar as cartas meteorológicas e avisos
11.253.00mhz-boletim metrológico em fonia da base aérea das lás USB
11.297.0mhz- boletim metrológico em fonia de Itália USB
12.391.00mhz- recepção em fax de cartas metrológicas em LSB com software podemos descodificar as cartas meteorológicas e avisos    
13.146.00mhz-meteoradio-LSB
13.264.00.mhz boletim metrológico em USB 
13.882.00mhz recepção em fax de cartas metrológicas em LSB com software podemos descodificar as cartas meteorológicas e avisos. 

Estas frequências podem ser escutados em Portugal continental com rádios receptores bastantes baratos e o caso de um rádio da ómega modelo icon-2 que faz a recepção em vhf nas frequências 124. 150mhz /126.400mhz este rádio custa cerca de 30€
Para recepção em hf os rádios são um pouco mais caros a partir de 100€ já se pode ter um

                                   SATELITES METEREOLÓGICOS  

Como posso reconhecer os sinais emitidos pelos satélites meteorológicos?
O som transmitido pelo satélite é muito característico, lembrando um apito com um "tic-toc"

Quais satélites meteorológicos podem ser recebidos em VHF?
Todos os satélites norte-americanos da série NOAA podem ser recebidos: NOAA-12, NOAA-15, NOAA-17 e o mais recente NOAA-18.
Alguns satélites russos como os METEOR 2-21 e 3-5 também podem ser captados e descodificados.

Em qual frequência transmitem os satélites meteorológicos?
As frequências usadas pelos satélites meteorológicos são 137.500 kHz para os satélites NOAA-12 e NOAA-15, 137.620 para o NOAA-17 e 137.9125 kHz para o NOAA-18. 
Já os russos Meteor transmitem em 137.400 kHz.

É preciso antenas especiais para captação dos sinais dos satélites meteorológicos?
Para a recepção dos sinais dos satélites da série NOAA ou METEOR uma simples antena externa tipo Plano-Terra serve perfeitamente para iniciar as experiências. Se quiser levar a actividade realmente a sério recomendamos o uso de uma antena do tipo quadrifilar-helix junto de um pré-amplificador de baixo ruído

Qual o tipo de rádio preciso para receber as imagens de satélites
Onde posso conseguir um ?
Qualquer receptor FM-VHF com boa sensibilidade que seja capaz de receber sinais entre 137 Mhz e 138 Mhz serve para receber os sinais dos satélites meteorológicos de forma experimental. Estes rádios podem ser comprados nos classificados dos jornais, na secção radioamadorismo. 
Um excelente rádio, disponível nos EUA e em portugal e feito especialmente para recepção de satélites, pode ser encontrado em www.hamtronics.com ou www.radioamadores.net em vendas e compras

Não tenho muitos conhecimentos de electrónica nem de informática mesmo assim gostaria de me iniciar nesta actividade. É muito difícil?
Até algum tempo atrás era necessário a montagem de uma interface externa para converter os sinais emitidos pelo satélite. Hoje em dia a interface foi substituída pela placa de som do computador, tornando mais fácil a descodificação das imagens mesmo por quem não tem conhecimentos de electrónica. No entanto, conhecimentos básicos de informática são necessários para operar os programas.
Software para descodificar satélites em  http://www.radioamadores.net/ na parte software satélite


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jan 2009 às 10:49)

Bom dia

Precipitação

Em meteorologia, precipitação descreve qualquer tipo de fenómeno relacionado à queda de água do céu. Isso inclui neve, chuva e chuva de granizo. A precipitação é uma parte importante do ciclo hidrológico, sendo responsável por retornar a maior parte da água doce ao planeta.

Principais tipos de precipitação

Chuva: queda de água no estado líquido. 
Granizo: é a saraiva de maiores dimensões. 
Neve: forma-se quando o arrefecimento é lento e há tempo de se formarem cristais.

Chuva

Chuva é um fenómeno meteorológico que consiste na precipitação de água no estado líquido sobre a superfície da Terra. A chuva forma-se nas nuvens. Nem todas as chuvas atingem o solo, algumas evaporam-se enquanto estão ainda a cair, num fenómeno que recebe o nome de virga e acontece principalmente em períodos/locais de ar seco.A chuva tem papel importante no ciclo hidrológico.
A quantidade de chuvas é medida usando um instrumento chamado pluviómetro, de funcionamento simples a boca de um funil de área conhecida faz a colecta das gotas de chuva e as acumula em um reservatório colocado abaixo do funil. e com uma pipeta ou regua com escala graduada, mede o volume de água acumulado no período. Por exemplo, pode-se medir se que caiu 25 mm por metro quadrado nas últimas 24 horas.
Para maior precisão no registo das alturas de chuvas utiliza-se um aparelho denominado de pluviógrafo que registra num gráfico as alturas de precipitações em função do tempo. A este gráfico denomina-se pluviograma

Unidades de medida de chuva

1 mm de chuva equivale a 1 litro de água em 1 metro quadrado. No Sistema Internacional de Unidades de Medida utiliza-se a taxa de precipitação expressa em unidades do SI, nesse caso dada em: (kg/m²/s). Durante a formação da precipitação, gotas pequenas crescem por difusão de vapor de água, a seguir elas podem crescer por captura de gotas menores que se encontram em sua trajectória de queda ou por outros fenómenos. A aglutinação das partículas de água chama-se coalescência das nuvens

Tipos de chuvas

Há dois tipos básicos de precipitação: estratiformes e convectivas.
As precipitações podem estar associadas a diferentes fenómenos atmosféricos sob diferentes escalas de desenvolvimento temporal e espacial. Por exemplo:
Chuvas frontais são causadas pelo encontro de uma massa fria (e seca) com outra quente (e húmida), típicas das latitudes médias, como as do Inverno o ar frio faz o ar quente subir na atmosfera. Com a subida da massa de ar quente e a húmida, há um resfriamento da mesma que condensa e forma a precipitação.

 Chuvas de convecção são também chamadas de chuvas de verão são provocadas pela intensa evapotranspiração de superfícies húmidas e aquecidas (como florestas, cidades e oceanos tropicais). O ar ascende em parcelas de ar que se resfriam de forma praticamente adiabática (sem trocar calor com o meio exterior) durante sua ascensão. Precipitação convectiva é comum no verão, também ocorrem tempestades convectivas associadas a entrada de brisa marítima ao final da tarde com graves consequências sobre as centenas de áreas de risco ambiental. Estas chuvas também são conhecidas popularmente como pancadas de chuva, aguaceiros.

 Chuvas orográficas são também chamadas de chuvas de serra e ocorrem quando os ventos húmidos se elevam e se resfriam pelo encontro de uma barreira montanhosa, como é normal nas encostas voltadas para o mar, Esse tipo de precipitação pode estar associada a presença do efeito Föhn, que condiciona a existência de áreas mais secas a sotavento dessas barreiras. 

As gotas de chuva

As gotas de chuva não seguem a mesma formação que as gotas de água que caem de uma torneira.
As menores, com menos de 1mm de raio, na verdade são esféricas. As que crescem mais, começam-se a deformar na parte de baixo, porque a pressão do ar puxando para cima na queda começa a conseguir contrariar a tensão superficial que a tenta manter esférica. Quando o raio excede cerca de 4 mm, o buraco interior cresce tanto que a gota, antes de se partir em gotas menores, fica com uma forma que quase parece um pára-quedas: a forma de um saco de paredes finas voltado para baixo, com um anel mais grosso de água em roda da abertura inferior.
As gotas de chuva são muito maiores do que as gotículas das nuvens que são geralmente menores que 15 mícron de tamanho e podem ficar suspensas no ar por muito tempo. Como são muito maiores e mais pesadas, as gotas de chuva não ficam suspensas no ar e dão origem à precipitação.

Granizo

O granizo (ou saraiva) é uma forma de precipitação, composta por pedras de gelo que podem medir 5 mm ou ser do tamanho de uma laranja. Em muitas partes do mundo, é comum a tempestade com pedras de gelo do tamanho de uma bola de ténis.
O granizo forma-se quando pequenas partículas de gelo caem dentro das nuvens, recolhendo assim a humidade. Essa humidade  congela e as partículas são levadas para cima novamente pelas correntes de ar, aumentando de tamanho. Isso acontece várias vezes, até que a partícula se transforma em granizo, que tem o peso suficiente para cair em direcção à terra.
Os granizos grandes podem estragar as plantações, furar tetos, amassar carros e quebrar pára-brisas. O recorde das maiores pedras de granizo foi alcançado em Bangladesh, durante uma tempestade que matou 792 pessoas. As pedras de gelo pesavam quase 5kg e caíam com velocidades próximas de 150 metros por segundo. Ninguém soube explicar tal evento, que ainda hoje causa muita discussão entre os especialistas

O granizo das trovoadas

À medida que os cristais de gelo caem através de uma nuvem contendo gotículas de água super arrefecida, estas podem congelar em cima deles por um processo de acumulação (acreção). As partículas que resultam desse processo eventualmente chegam ao solo se as temperaturas forem muito baixas (cerca de 8°C ou menos).
Ao caírem, crescem de novo por acumulação até chegarem à base da nuvem e algumas voltam então a ser transportadas para o topo pelas correntes ascendentes de ar. Este ciclo pode-se repetir várias vezes e os grânulos resultantes vão crescendo camada a camada.
Quanto mais fortes forem as correntes ascendentes, mais vezes este ciclo se repetirá para cada grânulo e, mais ele crescerá. Quando um grânulo se torna demasiado pesado, cai da nuvem e acelera sob a acção da gravidade em direcção à superfície da Terra.
Mesmo que a temperatura do ar esteja relativamente elevada, os grânulos não chegam a derreter porque o tempo que atravessam o ar quente debaixo da trovoada não é suficiente para poderem derreter antes de cair no solo. Por isso, o que acaba por cair na superfície são grânulos de gelo, no estado amorfo, que se precipitam com violência no solo - o chamado granizo (chuva de pedra).

Neve

Neve é um fenómeno meteorológico que consiste na queda leve, moderada ou forte de cristais de gelo. É possível usar os termos nevasca (mais comum no Brasil) ou nevão (mais comum em Portugal), para uma tempestade de neve, ou nevisco, para uma precipitação de neve rarefeita, dependendo de sua intensidade. A queda de neve costuma ser denominada como nevada.
Cada cristal de gelo é uma precipitação de uma forma cristalina de água congelada. Acontece com frequência nas regiões de clima frio e temperado do planeta Terra.

Gelo

O gelo é o estado sólido da água, seu aspecto é vítreo, semitransparente. A sua densidade é inferior à da água ficando em 0,92 g/cm³ , o seu ponto de fusão é de 0°C a uma atmosfera de pressão. A mesma massa de água em estado líquido ou em estado sólido têm volumes diferentes, pois ao passar de um estado para o outro o volume aumenta cerca de 9%: ao contrário de todos os outros sólidos, o gelo, no seu ponto de fusão, apresenta-se mais dilatado do que a sua forma líquida até atingir os 3°C. O gelo é empregado em fins terapêuticos e na conservação de alimentos, entre outros usos e seu ponto de formação é usado como valor de referência em termodinâmica


----------



## ct5iul (29 Jan 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia 

Pressão atmosférica

A Terra está envolvida por uma camada de ar, denominada atmosfera, constituída por uma mistura gasosa cujos principais componentes são o oxigênio e o nitrogênio. A espessura dessa camada não pode ser perfeitamente determinada, porque, à medida que aumenta a altitude, o ar se torna muito rarefeito, isto é, com pouca densidade.
O ar, sendo composto por moléculas, é atraído pela força de gravidade da Terra e, portanto, tem peso. Se não o tivesse escaparia da Terra, dispersando-se pelo espaço. Devido ao seu peso, a atmosfera exerce uma pressão, chamada pressão atmosférica, sobre todos os objetos nela imersos.

Pressão atmosférica - é a pressão exercida pela atmosfera num determinado ponto. É a força por unidade de área, exercida pelo ar contra uma superfície.
Se a força exercida pelo ar aumenta em um determinado ponto, consequentemente a pressão também aumentará. A pressão atmosférica é medida por meio de um equipamento conhecido como barómetro.
Essas diferenças de pressão têm uma origem térmica estando directamente relacionadas com a radiação solar e os processos de aquecimento das massas de ar. Formam-se a partir de influências naturais, como: continentalidade, maritimidade, latitude, altitude...
As unidades utilizadas são: polegada ou milímetros de mercúrio (mmHg), quilopascal (kPa), atmosfera (atm), milibar (bar) e hectopascal (hPa), sendo as três últimas, as mais utilizadas no meio científico.
Outra unidade utilizada para se medir a pressão é a PSI (pounds per square inch) que em Português vem a ser libra por polegada quadrada (lb/pol²). Embora comum para medir pressão de pneumáticos e de equipamentos industriais a lb/pol² é raramente usada para medir a pressão atmosférica.
Embora o ar seja extremamente leve, não é desprovido de peso. Cada pessoa tem em média uma superfície do corpo aproximadamente igual a 1 metro quadrado, quando adulto. Sabendo que ao nível do mar a pressão atmosférica é da ordem de 1 atm (definida como 101 325 Pa, ou ainda 1013,25 hPa=mbar), isso significa dizer que, neste local, uma pessoa suportaria uma força de cerca de 100 000 N relativo à pressão atmosférica. Porém, não sente nada, nem é esmagada por esta força. Isto acontece devido à presença do ar que está contido no corpo e ao equilíbrio entre a pressão que atua de fora para dentro e de dentro para fora do corpo. Qualquer variação na pressão externa se transmite integralmente a todo o corpo, atuando de dentro para fora, de acordo com o Princípio de Pascal.
O peso normal do ar ao nível do mar é de 1kg/cm². Porém, a pressão atmosférica diminui com o aumento da altitude. De forma simplificada poder-se-á considerar que a pressão diminui 1 hPa (ou 1 mbar) a cada 8 metros que se sobe. A 3000 metros, é cerca de 0,7kg/cm². A 8840 metros, a pressão é de apenas 0,3 kg/cm².

 Altas pressões

As altas pressões resultam da descida do ar frio. A rotação da Terra faz o ar, ao descer, circular à volta do centro de alta pressão. Quando o ar quente se eleva cria, por baixo dele, uma zona de baixa pressão. Baixas pressões, normalmente signficam mau tempo. No hemisfério Norte o ar desloca-se no sentido horário e, no hemisfério Sul, no sentido anti-horário. Quanto mais baixa a altitude, maior a pressão.

 Baixas pressões

As baixas pressões são causadas pela elevação do ar quente. Este circula no sentido horário no hemisfério Sul e no sentido anti-horário no hemisfério Norte. A medida que o ar, ao subir, arrefece, o seu vapor de água transforma-se em nuvens, que podem produzir chuva, neve ou tempestade. Simultaneamente, ao nível do solo, há ar que se desloca para substituir o ar quente em elevação, o que dá origem a ventos

Conversão entre Unidades
1 atm = 1,01325 × 105 Pa (Pascals)
1 atm = 1013,25 hPa (Hectopascals)
1 atm = 0,967842 kgf/cm² (Quilograma-força por centímetro quadrado)
1 atm = 1,01325 bar
1 atm = 14,6959487755 psi (libras por polegada quadrada)
1 atm = 760 mmHg (milímetros de mercúrio)
1 atm = 29,92126 polHg (polegadas de mercúrio)
1 atm = 10,1797339656 mca (metros de coluna de água - mH20

Equação barométrica

A equação barométrica descreve a repartição vertical das moléculas de gás na atmosfera terrestre, e como tal, a variação da pressão(e da densidade) em função da altitude.
Face à dinâmica do clima nas camadas inferiores da atmosfera, o máximo que se consegue é uma aproximação matemática à variação da pressão vertical. Supõe-se assim que perto do nível do mar a pressão diminui um hectopascal quando a altitude aumenta oito metros.

 Dedução da equação
Por cada aumento de altura igual a dz há um aumento de pressão do gás igual a dP.

(dP=variação de pressão, Pz + dz=Pressão no ponto de altitude z+dz, Pz=Pressão à altitude de z) 
O que equivale à fórmula:

(A=Área na qual se exerce a força, g=aceleração da gravidade) 


(ρz=massa volúmica do gás, admitindo que é constante entre a altitude z e z+dz) 
Tendo em conta que a massa volúmica ρz de um gás perfeito de massa molar M é:

(R=constante universal dos gases perfeitos) 
obtém-se finalmente a equação barométrica:

(P0 é a pressão na altitude z0)

Barômetro

Os instrumentos destinados a medir a pressão atmosférica chamam-se barômetros. Existem dois tipos: os de mercúrio, baseados na experiência de Torricelli, e os metálicos que utilizam as deformações provocadas pela pressão atmosférica numa caixa de metal em cujo interior foi feito vácuo. Quando a pressão externa se altera, a caixa metálica se deforma; essa deformação é transmitida a um ponteiro que se desloca sobre uma escala graduada.


----------



## ct5iul (30 Jan 2009 às 10:49)

Como se forma um meteorologista?

Em, meteorologistas são bacharéis em meteorologia quem se formam em cursos de período integral com duração de 4ª a 6ª anos. Uma vez formado estão plenamente capacitados ao trabalho operacional e também para a realização de actividades de pesquisa científica.

As empresas privadas e as actividades de pesquisa em meteorologia encontram-se em expansão no mundo. À medida que o acesso à educação aumenta e atinge a um número maior de pessoas no mundo, aumenta também a necessidade de pessoal técnico e científico capacitado para gerar subsídios e informações correctas aos gestores responsáveis pelo ambiente e sua protecção em suas múltiplas facetas. Por essa razão, a ciência atmosférica torna-se cada vez mais presentes na consciência dos gestores ambientais, tanto nas cidades como no campo das paisagens natural e agro pastoris. Infelizmente, hoje, as paisagens estão sob intensa pressão ocupacional, hídrica e das diferentes formas da poluição.
A meteorologia utiliza as ferramentas analíticas, dedutivas e operacionais da física, matemática e computação. Por isso, essas disciplinas são obrigatórias nos primeiros anos do curso de graduação em meteorologia, além das disciplinas introdutórias a própria ciência atmosférica.
Na Universidade, após um período inicial em que o estudante da graduação se debruça sobre a matemática, física e ciência da computação em nível superior, ele passa a cursar as disciplinas específicas da meteorologia: (dinâmica da atmosfera, sistemas de medição e instrumentação, meteorologia sinótica, micrometeorologia, hidrometeorologia, agrometeorologia, climatologia dinâmica e estatística, métodos numéricos aplicados a geociências, poluição do ar e química da atmosfera etc.

Esse conjunto de disciplinas e a formação básica em cálculo diferencial e integral, física clássica e ciência da computação (programação) dá ao graduado uma boa perspectiva da complexidade do ambiente atmosférico, colocando-o em contacto tanto com as facilidades laboratoriais e computacionais como com o estado-da-arte da pesquisa em meteorologia.
A maioria dos programas computacionais (softwares) que são utilizados na previsão do tempo pertencem ao universo do software livre, como a plataforma linux e seus principais aplicativos (computadores, processadores e interfaces gráficas e de texto).

Antiguidade e História da ciência atmosférica (PARTE 1)

3000 a.C.
O chinês Nei Tsing Sou Wen escreveu a primeira obra sobre a meteorologia que compreendeu igualmente as previsões.

400 a.C.
Na Índia, os períodos de monção conduziram às primeiras medições das taxas de precipitação como também de suas previsões.

350 a.C.
O termo meteorologia vem de Aristóteles que o utilizou para descrever o que ele chamou de Ciências da Terra de forma geral e não apenas o domínio exclusivo dos estudos da atmosfera. Em particular, ele descreveu o ciclo hídrico (hidrológico) como:
Agora o Sol, nascendo, como ele sempre faz, coloca em acção um processo de mudança, surgimento e declínio, cuja acção levanta a mais pura e doce água, a cada dia, dissolvendo-a em vapor e transportando-a para as alturas onde ela se condensa novamente pelo frio e retorna a seguir para a superfície da terra. (Trad. da versão francesa: Maintenant le soleil, se déplaçant comme il le fait, met en branle un processus de changement, de devenir et de déclin qui par son action élève la plus fine et douce eau chaque jour, la dissout en vapeur et la transporte vers les hauteurs où elle se condense à nouveau par le froid et retourne ensuite à la terre).
300 a.C.
O filósofo Théophraste publica "Os sinais do tempo" (Fr.:Les signes du temps), primeira obra de previsões meteorológicas na Europa.
Renascença

1607
Galileu Galilei construiu um termoscópio, o ancestral do termômetro, bem que a paternidade desse invento seja contestada. Esse instrumento mudou o pensamento do tempo porque conseguia a medida de um elemento que era pensado como um elemento imutável de Aristóteles (fogo, água, ar e calor). Nós começamos a notar as variações do tempo, ainda de modo limitado porque faltava esperar a criação do padrão de temperatura por Daniel Gabriel Fahrenheit e Anders Celsius ao século XVIII para quantificar verdadeiramente as coisas.

1644
Evangelista Torricelli, um contemporâneo de Galileu, cria o primeiro vácuo artificial em 1644 e desenvolve no processo o primeiro barômetro. O tubo de Torricelli é um tubo de vidro com uma extremidade aberta e outra fechada. O tubo é preenchido com mercúrio e virado de ponta-cabeça com a abertura mergulhada em um recipiente que também contem mercúrio. Para realizar as medidas, o tubo é mantido na posição vertical, de modo que parte do mercúrio no tubo escoa para o reservatório até que a pressão exercida pela coluna de mercúrio se equilibre com a pressão atmosférica sobre a superfície livre do reservatório. O movimento do mercúrio na coluna é apenas parcial pois ao deixar o volume superior do tubo cria um vácuo local. A altura da coluna de mercúrio será proporcional à pressão atmosférica. A pressão atmosférica impede o mercúrio de sair completamente do tubo resultando em equilíbrio hidrostático. O vácuo no interior do tubo não é total mas quase. A altura da coluna de Mercúrio permite a leitura da pressão atmosférica em uma escala apropriada, i.e. milímetros de mercúrio. Torricelli descobriu com sua invenção que a pressão da atmosfera varia no tempo, i.e. que ela podia variar dia a dia. Hoje é muito conhecida a regra de previsão que diz que em condições de pressão do ar relativamente baixa ocorre mal tempo e vice-versa.

1648
Blaise Pascal descobriu que a pressão atmosférica diminuía com a altitude e por isso que havia um vácuo fora da atmosfera.

1667
Robert Hooke construiu o anemômetro para medir a velocidade do vento.

1686
Edmund Halley cartografa os alíseos (intertropicais) e deduz que as mudanças do tempo atmosférico são causadas pelo aquecimento solar. Ele confirma assim as descobertas de Pascal sobre a pressão atmosférica.

1735
George Hadley é o primeiro a tomar em consideração a rotação da Terra para explicar os alíseos. Bem que a sua explicação fosse incorrecta e previsse ventos com velocidade menor que a real, seu nome foi dado à circulação tropical conhecida hoje como células de Hadley, uma das grandes circulações que compõe a circulação geral da atmosfera.

1743-1784
Benjamin Franklin observou continuamente e notou que os sistemas meteorológicos vêm de oeste na América do Norte. Ele publicou a primeira carta científica da Corrente do Golfo, provando que o raio é um fenómeno elétrico, também estudou os efeitos das erupções vucânicas e o comportamento dos meteoros e especulou sobre os efeitos da desflorestamento ou desmatamento sobre o clima.

1780
Horace-Bénédict de Saussure construiu um higrómetro de fio de cabelo para medir a humidade relativa do ar. Mostrou que variação do comprimento do fio de cabelo é linearmente proporcional à variação da humidade relativa do ar.
 Início dos tempos modernos'

1802-1803
Luke Howard escreveu o trabalho intitulado “Sobre a modificação das nuvens” (Trad. ingl.: 'On the modification of clouds) no qual ele deu os nomes às nuvens tal qual as conhecemos hoje, i.e. a partir do Latim.

1806
Francis Beaufort introduziu sua escala descritiva dos ventos destinada aos marinheiros. A escala de Beaufort destaca os efeitos do vento sobre vagas (i.e. quando o estado do mar é das ondas que encrispam e se quebram para formar espuma) à intensidade do vento, medida em nós (1 nó equivale aproximadamente a ½ metro por segundo C, i.e. 1 nó = 0,514444588 m/s = 1.852 km/h ou 1 m/s = 1,943843951 nó = 2,23694 mph “milhas por hora” = 3,6 km/h).

1835
Foi em um artigo intitulado Sobre as equações do movimento relativo dos sistemas de corpos (em fr.:Sur les équations du mouvement relatif des systèmes de corps) que Gustave-Gaspard Coriolis descreveu matematicamente a força que leva seu nome. No seu artigo, a força de Coriolis apareceu como uma componente suplementar à força centrífuga, sentida por um corpo em movimento relativo a um referencial em rotação. Essa força é essencial para a descrição do movimento dos sistemas meteorológicos como Hadley havia pressentido um século antes.

1837
Samuel Morse inventou o telégrafo que permitiu a disseminação de informações e entre elas das medidas meteorológicas.

1838
William Reid publicou o artigo controverso Lei das Tempestades (Ingl.:Law of Storms) que descreveu o comportamento das depressões. Sua obra dividiu a comunidade científica durante dez anos.

1841
Elias Loomis foi o primeiro a sugerir a presença de frentes para explicar o tempo mas não somente após a Primeira Guerra Mundial que a escola norueguesa de meteorologia desenvolveu o conceito.

1849
O Smithsonian Institution, sob a direcção de Joseph Henry  começou a operação de uma rede de estações meteorológicas de observação nos Estados Unidos da América.

Era Contemporânea
1904
Logo no início do século XX, em 1904 Vilhelm Bjerknes inicia a discussão necessária para a realização da previsão numérica do tempo.
Depois da Primeira Guerra Mundial

1919
Os meteorologistas noruegueses , sob a direcção de Vilhelm Bjerknes, desenvolveram o modelo norueguês de ciclones, uma ideia de que as bordas das massas de ar se encontram ao longo de zonas de descontinuidade que denominaram frentes: (frente quente, frente fria e oclusão). De acordo com essa teoria, existem três zonas frontais que separam quatro massas de ar:
Polar
Árctica, no Hemisfério Norte e Antárctica no Hemisfério Sul.
Marítima e
Tropical
Considerando a rotação da Terra (expressa pela força de Coriolis), a distribuição de massas e a força de pressão atmosférica associada ao peso da coluna de ar, o aquecimento diferencial da superfície e o movimento vertical associado às precipitações implicam na geração, intensificação e declínio dos sistemas meteorológicos de latitudes médias.
O grupo compreendia Carl-Gustaf Rossby, que foi o primeiro a explicar a circulação atmosférica de grande-escala em termos da mecânica dos fluidos, Tor Bergeron, que determinou o mecanismo de formação de gotas de chuva a partir de nuvens de topo frio, e Jacob Bjerknes.
Esta escola de pensamento expandiu-se mundialmente. Ainda hoje, as explicações meteorológicas simples que nos chegam pelos média utilizam o vocabulário criado pela escola norueguesa.(FIM DA 1 PARTE)


http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteorologia


----------



## ct5iul (2 Fev 2009 às 10:35)

Antiguidade e História da ciência atmosférica (PARTE 2)

1922

O desenvolvimento da meteorologia de certo ponto de vista esteve associado à mecânica dos fluidos até o final do século XIX. Em 1922, Lewis Fry Richardson publicou o importante livro chamado Weather prediction by numerical process (Previsão do tempo por métodos numéricos) no qual ele descrevia a integração numérica das equações das variáveis atmosféricas médias de forma a obter uma previsão do tempo 24 horas adiante. Mostrou como os termos de menor magnitude relativa das equações do movimento do ar podiam ser negligenciados em uma primeira aproximação. Por exemplo, o termo de difusão molecular podia ser desconsiderado desde que é realmente menor comparado à força da gravidade e às forças inércias. Além disso, a partir de sua análise ficou evidente para os meteorologista, físicos e matemáticos da primeira metade do século XX que a integração numérica das equações da atmosfera somente poderia ser efectuada com sucesso a partir do conhecimento e da definição precisa do estado inicial das variáveis da atmosfera (o que é conhecido hoje por 'inicialização' ou simplesmente a 'analise'). Devido ao fato de que o campo inicial utilizado por Richardson não ser exactamente o que chamaríamos de um campo suficientemente filtrado (ou alisado), isto é, dele ter utilizado um campo onde as diferentes variáveis não se apresentavam consistentes uma com a outra, do ponto de vista físico, seus resultados pioneiros não foram muito encorajadores. Realmente, super estimaram a queda da pressão em uma localidade da Alemã, mas, considerado em seu conjunto teórico, a metodologia apontou o caminho a ser seguido: primeiramente seria filtrar as variáveis do estado inicial de forma a remover perturbações de alta frequência que não estão associadas ao movimento do tempo atmosférico, esse último definido pelas chamadas Ondas de Rossby, o que somente foi entendido posteriormente nas décadas seguintes por Rossby e Charney. Essas simplificações permitiram que o conjunto de (6) equações básicas pudesse ser integrado computacionalmente para obter a previsão do estado futuro da atmosfera de forma operacional no início da década de 1950 nos EUA. Richardson (1922) também indicou a necessidade de organizar um algoritmo decompondo a integração em actividades numéricas simplificadas de forma a efectuar a integração do conjunto de equações, como já havia sido apontado por Bjerknes em 1904. Isso poderia ser feito através de centros de computação, e isto ocorreu no início do século XX, muito antes da existência de computadores electrónicos. Somente ao final da Segunda Guerra Mundial o primeiro computador electrónico chamado ENIAC pode ser utilizado para finalidades não bélicas, isto é, para a previsão numérica de um modelo atmosféricos simplificado chamado modelo auto barotrópico (realmente baseado em equações filtradas) e que corresponde a uma representação bidimensional do escoamento atmosférico médio.

1944-1946

 Estabeleceu-se o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional de Portugal Posteriormente passou a chamar-se Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica.

1950

O desenvolvimento dos computadores ao final da Segunda Guerra Mundial e durante os anos 1950 conduziu à formulação dos programas numéricos (com a formalização teórica de John Von Neumann e Alan Mathison Turing) gravados directamente na memória operacional do computador, i.e. os chamados algoritmos, e à formulação da solução numérica das equações da atmosfera. Este foi o começo da previsão numérica do tempo operacional. O primeiro modelo meteorológico era uma versão bidimensional da atmosfera baseado na integração da equação da vorticidade, chamado modelo auto-barotrópico (bidimensional). Esse modelo correspondia à média vertical aplicada às equações do escoamento atmosférico, em uma forma na qual ondas de gravidade são filtradas do conjunto de ondas que compõe a solução do sistema de equações básicas da atmosfera. Esse filtro corresponde simplesmente em substituir a voracidade atmosférica (que é igual ao operador rotacional do vector velocidade do vento) e o vento atmosférico por seus valores dados pela aproximação geostrófica (isto é, pelo vorticidade geostrófica, associada à curvatura do campo de altura geopotencial ou pressão; e pelo vento geostrófico, associado ao gradiente do campo de altura geopotencial). Assim, obtiveram uma equação diferencial parcial para a altura geopotencial. O campo de geopotencial (que é a energia potencial utilizada para elevar uma parcela de ar desde a superfície até a altura z) pode ser prognosticada com 24 horas de avanço, primeiramente para o Hemisfério Norte e depois para o planeta todo, de modo operacional, já com a versão barotrópica equivalente do modelo. As versões sucessivas de desenvolvimento do modelo atmosférico conduziram à modelos cada vez mais realísticos, com multi-camadas e para um grande número de variáveis atmosféricas (pressão, temperatura, humidade, componentes da velocidade do vento, precipitação, etc). Hoje os modelos de previsão global são tridimensionais, integrados durante vários dias e aplicados sobre as chamadas equações primitivas da atmosfera.

O radar meteorológico foi desenvolvido a partir de estudos realizados durante a II Grande Guerra dos ecos (potência da onda electromagnética retro-espalhada) causados pelas gotas de precipitações.
Nos Estados Unidos : desenvolvimento dos primeiros radares meteorológicos operacionais.

No Canada: J.S. Marshall e R.H. Douglas forma o « Stormy Weather Group»
 na Universidade McGill de Montréal que trabalhou a relação entre a potência retro-espalhada ou réflectividade do radar e a variável (Z), associada à intensidade e a taxa de precipitação (R).

Na Grã-Bretanha, avançam as pesquisas sobre as características dos padrões de precipitação e sobre a possibilidades oferecidas pelos diferentes comprimentos de onda entre 1 e 10 centímetros.

1951

A Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) foi fundada pela ONU em substituição a Organização Meteorológica Internacional.
Polar Árctica, no Hemisfério Norte e Antárctica no Hemisfério Sul,Marítima e Tropical
Considerando a rotação da Terra (expressa pela força de Coriolis), a distribuição de massas e a força de pressão atmosférica associada ao peso da coluna de ar, o aquecimento diferencial da superfície e o movimento vertical associado às precipitações implicam na geração, intensificação e declínio dos sistemas meteorológicos de latitudes médias.
O grupo compreendia Carl-Gustaf Rossby, que foi o primeiro a explicar a circulação atmosférica de grande-escala em termos da mecânica dos fluidos, Tor Bergeron, que determinou o mecanismo de formação de gotas de chuva a partir de nuvens de topo frio, e Jacob Bjerknes.
Esta escola de pensamento expandiu-se mundialmente. Ainda hoje, as explicações meteorológicas simples que nos chegam pela mídia utilizam o vocabulário criado pela escola norueguesa.
Para o Hemisfério Norte e depois para o planeta todo, de modo operacional, já com a versão barotrópica equivalente do modelo. As versões sucessivas de desenvolvimento 

1960

Em 1960, o TIROS-1 é o primeiro sucesso de lançamento de um satélite meteorológico. Esse feito marca o início da colecta de dados meteorológicos a partir do espaço com uma resolução espacial muito superior àquela então disponível pelas estações terrestres de radiossondagem atmosférica enviando assim informações das variáveis meteorológicas de locais com pouca densidade de estações como oceanos, Amazónia, desertos e pólos geográficos.
A teoria do caos é iniciada com os trabalhos pioneiros de Edward Lorenz no estudo da estabilidade soluções de escoamentos atmosféricos convectivos, ao curso dos anos 1960, por métodos computacionais. A aplicação dos conceitos da teoria será utilizada mais tarde, a partir dos anos 1990, para tratar as soluções do sistema dinâmico da atmosfera por meio da análise estatística dos chamados ensambles (conjuntos) de resultados. Nesses ensambles, as soluções obtidas de diferentes modelos de previsão ou mesmo resultados de um mesmo modelo inicializado a partir de variações minúsculas dos parâmetros iniciais (estado inicial) do modelo, são analisados do ponto de vista das possíveis soluções do sistema dinâmico resultando em previsões mais confiáveis e precisas. Por exemplo, quando de 100 simulações obtidas a partir de estados iniciais ligeiramente diversos, 70 indicam que ocorrerá tempestades em determinada região, resulta que a probabilidade de ocorrência dessas tempestades é da ordem de 70%.
Início do serviço meteorológico
Nos EUA, em 1837, o estabelecimento da rede telegráfica permitiu o início de um serviço sistemático de colecta rápida da informação das condições do tempo meteorológico sobre uma vasta área. Esse serviço é o protótipo do serviço internacional realizado pelos acordos internacionais da Organização Meteorológica Mundial (WMO).
Mapas do tempo junto à superfície podiam então ser produzidos com esses dados meteorológicos representados por símbolos e números sobre cartas de distribuição da pressão atmosférica (reduzida ao nível médio da superfície do mar, NMSM). A análise da sequencia temporal dessas cartas de tempo permitia conhecer o deslocamento e alterações dos sistemas de tempo, como o movimento de frentes frias, com uma resolução temporal de algumas horas e espacial de mais de 100 km.

A previsão de tempo baseada em medidas meteorológicas requer um conjunto apreciável de observações, o que só foi possível a partir de 1849 quando o Instituto Smithsonian estabeleceu uma rede de observação sobre todos os  EUA coordenada por Joseph Henry. Observações similares foram implementadas na Europa e outros países ao mesmo tempo.
Na Inglaterra, em 1854, o governo inglês designou Robert FitzRoy para seu novo escritório de Estatística Meteorológica da pasta de comércio com o propósito de coordenadar a coleta de medidas meteorológicas sobre os oceanos. Esse escritório instituiu o Serviço Meteorológico Inglês (United Kingdom Meteorological Office) em 1854, que foi o promeiro serviço meteorológico nacional no mundo. As primeiras previsões do tempo diárias feitas pelo escritório de FitzRoy foram publicadas no jornal The Times em 1860.

Nos anos que se seguiram um sistema de alerta de mal tempo foi montado na forma de um cone hasteado nos principais portos quando a ventania era prevista.

Nos 50 anos seguintes muitos países estabeleceram serviços meteorológicos nacionais:
Escritório Central Meteorológico da Finlândia (1881) foi formado como parte do Observatório Magnético da Universidade de Helsinki.

Considera-se que o início da previsão climática tenha sido realizado pelo Departamento Meteorológico da Índia (1889) ao estabelecer que períodos de fome seguiam aos eventos de ciclones tropicais e de monsão das décadas precedentes.


Departamentos de Agricultura dos EUA estabeleceram o Escritório do Tempo (United States Weather Bureau) em 1890.

O Escritório Australiano de Meteorologia (Australian Bureau of Meteorology) foi estabelecido em (1905) pelo Acto Meteorológico como forma de unificar os diferentes serviços meteorológicos estaduais.


http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteorologia


----------



## ct5iul (6 Fev 2009 às 13:23)

A meteorologia ou ciência atmosférica investiga os fenómenos da atmosfera terrestre e de outros planetas, com foco nos processos físicos que envolvem múltiplas escalas e na previsão do tempo.
A origem da palavra meteorologia é meteoro que significa aquilo que está elevado ou contido na atmosfera.
A pesquisa científica da atmosfera e as aplicações que dela decorrem definem o universo e a abrangência da meteorologia. Um dos principais objectivos operacionais da meteorologia é a previsão do tempo, entendida aqui como a previsão dos fenómenos atmosféricos que ocorrerão em um período futuro de até 15 dias. Além da previsão do tempo há a determinação da tendência das flutuações climáticas, em geral referida simplesmente como tendência climática. Nesse caso, a tendência procura estabelecer as condições das flutuações climáticas do próximo ano ou da próxima estação, se a temperatura, humidade do solo, precipitação etc estará acima, abaixo ou próxima do valor esperado. Assim, a previsão do tempo é definida por diferentes escalas temporais e espaciais. Muitos dos sistemas atmosféricos apresentam uma combinação complexa de fenómenos de escalas diferentes.
Os prognósticos ou previsões dos fenómenos do tempo local, principalmente daqueles fenómenos associados ao tempo severo, como tempestades, ventanias, rajadas, pancada de chuva, granizo, etc são muito importantes para uma vasta gama de actividades humanas e para o entendimento das transformações rápidas do ambiente. Por exemplo, nas grandes cidades os fenómenos meteorológicos mais críticos acabam por definir as condições de salubridade e a qualidade ambiental a qual está sujeita a população. Entre esses fenómenos listam-se as inundações, as estiagens e a disponibilidade de água potável, as condições críticas de temperaturas extremas (ondas de calor ou canicules), em geral associadas a baixos valores de humidade relativa do ar, os eventos críticos de poluição do ar, associados à concentrações de poluentes atmosféricos acima de valores aceitáveis à saúde humana, animal e vegetal, etc. A população mundial das cidades tem hoje uma percepção crescente quanto a sua vulnerabilidade aos riscos ambientais.
A atmosfera é um dos componentes do chamado Sistema Ambiental do Planeta, do qual também participam o Oceano, a Superfície planetária em geral (solos, rochas etc) e o conjunto dos seres vivos, para definir um sistema caracterizado por uma complexa rede de inter-relações e feedback (processos de retro-alimentação positiva e negativa). A Meteorologia estuda a atmosfera em sua inter-relação com as outras esferas do planeta: a biosfera, litosfera, criosfera e hidrosfera.
A camada atmosférica em que a maioria dos seres vivos da terra e do ar vivem é chamada também homeosfera, porque nela a confecção térmica e a turbulência, encontrada na troposfera homogeneizam as fracções em volume dos gases atmosféricos, principalmente nitrogénio (também denominado azoto) e oxigénio.
A atmosfera terrestre é distinta de outras no sistema solar, por uma lado, pela presença de quantidades significativas de vapor de água e de oxigénio e por outro, pela ausência de equilíbrio químico entre os compostos químicos na atmosfera. muito em função das reacções bioquímicas. Como exemplo, o oxigénio da atmosfera terrestre não está em equilíbrio químico com os outros materiais da superfície terrestre como ocorre em Marte. Isso se deve a presença de vida vegetal na Terra. De forma diferente em Marte praticamente todo o oxigénio disponível na atmosfera foi utilizado na oxidação dos compostos da superfície ariana, daí a cor avermelhada de sua superfície e também o que é espantoso, a ausência de formas de vida macroscópicas ou que sejam facilmente identificáveis remotamente.

Entre os fenómenos conhecidos destacam-se:
1.	ciclone tropical (furacão, tufão)
2.	ciclone extra tropical
3.	tornado
4.	hidrometeoros (chuva, formação de nuvens, granizo, neve, gota de água, orvalho, geada)
5.	frente-frias e frente-quentes
6.	linhas de instabilidade
7.	complexos convectivos de mesoescala
8.	veranicos e invernicos
9.	seca
10.	El Niño
11.	Ilha de calor urbana
12.	Zona de convergência intertropical (ZCIT)
13.	Zona de Convergência do Atlântico Sul (ZCAS)
14.	fotometeoros (halo, arco-íris, miragem, coroa lunar)
15.	eletrometeoros (raio, trovão)


----------



## ct5iul (18 Fev 2009 às 13:28)

Depressões tropicais, ciclones, tempestades tropicais e furacões

Em certas circunstâncias, um grupo de trovoadas organiza-se como uma depressão tropical, ou seja, aparece uma circulação organizada em sentido ciclónico (na direcção oposta aos ponteiros de um relógio no Hemisfério Norte e no sentido inverso no Hemisfério Sul) com ventos que vão de 36 a 62 km/h, em torno de um centro de baixas pressões. Se os ventos se intensificam (de 63 a118 km/h), numa questão de um ou dois dias a circulação torna-se mais nítida e circular e surge uma tempestade tropical que origina chuvas fortes e à qual é dada o nome seguinte de uma lista preestabelecida de nomes (nomes de homem e mulher alternadamente, em ordem alfabética. Como exemplo, segue-se a lista de nomes para as tempestades no Atlântico em 2001: Allison, Barry, Chantal, Dean, Erin, Felix, Gabrielle, Humberto, Iris, Jerry, Karen, Lorenzo, Michelle, Noel, Olga, Pablo, Rebekah, Sebastian, Tanya, Van, Wendy.) As letras iniciais Q, U, X, Y e Z não são usadas; no caso de haver mais de 21, começa-se a usar o alfabeto grego - o que nunca aconteceu até 2005.

Se a pressão continua a baixar (podendo descer até 870 mb) e os ventos excedem 118 km/h, desenvolve-se um olho no centro e uma rotação cada vez mais nítida em torno dele e a tempestade torna-se num furacão. 
 Furacões como se forma um furacão


Um furacão funciona como uma máquina de calor, cuja fonte de energia é o lançamento de calor pela condensação de vapor de água que condensa a altitudes elevadas. Para que isto aconteça, o furacão tem que ficar em cima de oceanos tropicais mornos que provê a humidade atmosférica necessária. A evaporação desta humidade é dirigida pelos ventos altos e depende da pressão atmosférica reduzida existente na tempestade, resultando um ciclo.
Os furacões são ciclones tropicais intensos com ventos máximos constantes de 118 km/h ou mais (e velocidades máximas de rajadas de ventos que raramente excedem 370 km/h) e com um diâmetro que é em média de 600 km mas pode ir até aos 1500 km. Surgem sobre as águas quentes dos trópicos (entre 5º e 15º de latitude) e cobrem áreas muito vastas. São colunas de ar em rotação que podem durar algumas semanas e cuja potência provém das águas quentes dos oceanos. Libertam grandes quantidades de energia e transportam grandes quantidades de ar húmido e quente (até 3500 milhões de toneladas por hora) das latitudes baixas para as latitudes médias. Perdem rapidamente a sua força e intensidade ao entrarem em terra ou em águas frias. 

Para um furacão se formar e subsistir, a água dos oceanos tem que estar a mais de 26,5ºC até uma profundidade de cerca de 50 metros (para fornecer a humidade necessária) e tem que existir uma humidade relativa elevada na baixa e média troposfera (para reduzir a evaporação nas nuvens e maximizar a quantidade de precipitação e assim promover a concentração do calor latente, que é crítica para alimentar o sistema). 

O Golfo do México, por exemplo, favorece grandemente a intensificação de furacões porque tem uma corrente de água quente profunda (a cerca de 90m a baixo da superfície) - a corrente do Loop - que impede que águas profundas mais frias possam emergir, o que contribuiria para diminuir a actividade dos furacões. Devido a estas condições, as águas quentes do Golfo do México funcionam como uma fonte de «combustível» para os furacões, injectando neles enormes quantidades de energia que os intensificam

Para além das águas quentes, tem que existir uma área de baixas pressões na zona.Desde que a velocidade ou direcção dos ventos não varie demasiado com a altitude, a aceleração de Coriolis faz com que o cavado de pressão se torne uma zona favorável para o aparecimento de uma rotação ciclónica de grande escala que pode levar ao nascimento de furacões.
A existência de uma área de baixas pressões numa zona faz com haja ar que converge para o seu centro e haja ar húmido que se eleve, esfrie e condense, formando nuvens e libertando energia (calor latente.) Quando o vapor de água condensa, liberta calor latente para a atmosfera e aquece-a na sua vizinhança. O ar quente é menos denso que o ar frio e por isso ocupa mais espaço e expande-se. É esta expansão, que força o afastamento do ar do centro da trovoada, que provoca a diminuição da pressão atmosférica à superfície (diminuição do peso do ar sobre a superfície). A diminuição da pressão atmosférica faz com que mais ar convirja no centro e mais ar húmido se eleve, esfrie e condense, formando mais nuvens e libertando uma enorme quantidade de energia (calor latente) que vai aumentando a intensidade do furacão. Desde que a velocidade ou direcção dos ventos não varie demasiado com a altitude, este ciclo que se repete vai intensificando cada vez mais a trovoada.

Uma rotação pronunciada desenvolve-se ao redor do centro (o olho) do furacão, com zonas de nuvens convectivas em que caiem cargas de água separadas por áreas de ar descendente (onde por vezes não cai precipitação). Normalmente chove mais tempo e mais intensamente à medida que se caminha da periferia do furacão em direcção ao olho. Na parede do olho, o ar ascendente que condensa forma um círculo de trovoadas intensas (que se pode estender até perto de 15 km de altitude) que giram em torno do centro do furacão e onde ocorrem os ventos e as chuvas mais intensas (até 25 centímetros por hora). 

Dentro das trovoadas da parede do olho, o ar aquece por causa da grande quantidade de calor latente libertado e expande-se, criando, por cima dele, uma zona local de mais alta pressão que faz com que o ar se mova para as regiões com mais baixa pressão à sua volta. Esta divergência de ar (que na alta atmosfera é também em espiral mas no sentido anticiclónico) faz com que o ar por baixo seja sugado para cima, fazendo descer a pressão à superfície, e desça depois na zona do olho e nas áreas de ar descendente que separam as nuvens. No olho, não há trovoadas por causa do efeito de compressão do ar descendente. As temperaturas no olho podem ser 8° a 10° C mais elevadas do que nas áreas em redor. A pressão, que pode ser de uns 1010 mb na periferia, desce até uns 950 mb no olho. Os ventos crescem até à parede do olho e depois desaparecem «de repente» dentro dele.

Enquanto a divergência do ar no topo é maior do que a convergência na superfície, o furacão intensifica-se e a pressão na superfície continua a cair. Quando os furacões entram em terra, a fricção na superfície faz com que os ventos diminuam a sua força e se comecem a dirigir directamente para o centro, causando a elevação da pressão no centro. Quando a convergência na superfície excede a divergência no alto, a pressão na superfície começa a aumentar e a trovoada cessa. 

O nome furacão é usado para os ciclones que se formam no nordeste do Atlântico e no leste do Pacífico Norte. O nome tufão é usado no Pacífico Norte e o de ciclone na Índia e Austrália. Numa região estreita perto do equador (5ºN - 5ºS), embora a temperatura dos oceanos seja suficientemente elevada e existam trovoadas, não se formam ciclones tropicais porque a força de Coriolis não é suficientemente grande. 
Ciclicamente, aparecem estações mais activas em número e intensidade de furacões, causadas por um aumento no conteúdo salino dos oceanos, que implica um maior aquecimento das suas águas (caso do período iniciado em 1995, que originou os furacões Katrina e Rita em 2005.). No Atlântico, a estação dos furacões vai de Junho a Novembro. Alguns investigadores defendem que o aquecimento global, ao elevar a temperatura das águas oceânicas nos trópicos, contribui para um aumento da actividade dos furacões. Em 2005, as águas no Golfo do México estavam 1ºC acima do normal, o que contribuiu para que um furacão como o Katrina aumentasse muito rapidamente de intensidade (em apenas 9 horas, passou da Categoria 3 para a Categoria 5). Um outro factor terá sido o facto dos ventos de alta altitude serem fracos, o que permitiu um fácil desenvolvimento das nuvens em altitude, sem que o seu topo fosse cortado por eles

Categorias de destruição dos furacões

Furacões são classificados em cinco categorias, dentro de uma escala chamada Saffir-Simpson, que considera a pressão medida no centro do fenómeno, velocidade dos ventos e tempestades provocadas pelo furacão.•
Um furacão considerado categoria 1 é o mais fraco, e causa pequenos danos materiais, e o de categoria 5, o mais forte, com ventos que ultrapassam os 249 km/h, pode destruir tudo o que estiver pelo seu caminho.

Veja quais são as velocidades dos ventos e os estragos causados por furacões, de acordo com sua categoria:

Categoria 1 - um furacão de categoria 1 pode causar vários danos em casas, principalmente aquelas que contam com uma infra-estrutura precária. Os ventos também podem chegar a derrubar árvores e áreas baixas podem sofrer inundações. Nessa categoria, um furacão chega a ter ventos com velocidade entre 119 km/h e 153 km/h.

Categoria 2 - um furacão com categoria 2 causa danos de médio porte, e seus ventos podem alcançar o mínimo de 154 km/h, e ir até 177 km/h. Geralmente, furacões dessa categoria conseguem arrancar telhados das casas, portas, e estourar janelas. Árvores podem ser arrancadas e embarcações pequenas --que estiverem ancoradas em áreas na rota do furacão também sofrem danos.

Categoria 3 - um furacão com categoria 3 pode causar grandes danos e mortes em uma região densamente habitada. Seus ventos podem ter o mínimo de 178 km/h, chegando até 209 km/h. O fenómeno provoca grandes tempestades, que podem aumentar em intensidade, de acordo com a velocidade do furacão: quanto mais lento ele se move, maior será a quantidade de chuva que o fenómeno pode precipitar. Nesses casos, o Centro Nacional de Furacões de Miami já recomenda a retirada de todas as pessoas dos locais por onde o furacão passar.

Categoria 4 - um furacão de categoria 4 causa grandes danos em áreas habitadas. Casas e até mesmo prédios podem ser derrubados pelos ventos, que chegam a ter o mínimo de 210 km/h, e o máximo de 249 km/h. Grandes tempestades provocam alagamentos em enormes áreas. Rotas de saída das áreas atingidas que estejam localizadas em áreas muito baixas, susceptíveis a enchentes, devem ser fechadas cinco horas antes da chegada do furacão, e há necessidade de retirada em larga escala de pessoas que morem em regiões por onde o furacão pode passar.

Categoria 5 - furacões de categoria 5 têm ventos superiores a 249 km/h. Fenómeno considerado "raro" pelos meteorologistas, pode destruir tudo que estiver no seu caminho. Áreas costeiras podem ser invadidas em até 10 km pelo mar. É obrigatória a retirada de todas as pessoas que morem perto da costa.


http://www.colegiosaofrancisco.com.br/alfa/furacoes/furacoes-7.php


----------



## ct5iul (6 Mar 2009 às 12:04)

Tempestades tropicais 
Vento mais violento ocorre durante as tempestades tropicais. Desenvolvem-se sobre o mar, mas podem ser levados para a terra pelo vento. São mais frequentes em três regiões do mundo: No mar das Caraíbas, na parte sul do oceano Índico e no Atlântico Norte clima dos furacões. 

Na zona do oceano Indico são conhecidos como os ciclones. Na parte norte do oceano Pacifico, os Japoneses chamam-lhes tufões.

Ciclones
O que são ciclones? 
Os ciclones, ou depressões, são áreas de pressão baixa em torno das quais o vento sopra no sentido contrário ao dos ponteiros do relógio no hemisfério Norte e no sentido do movimento dos ponteiros no hemisfério Sul. O sentido da rotação é consequência directa do efeito de Coriolis, que reflecte a rotação da Terra. 
Este tipo de depressões pode atingir alguns milhares de quilómetros de diâmetro e serem tão profundas quanto a troposfera (camada mais baixa da atmosfera, com cerca de 10 km de espessura). Com um mínimo de pressão no centro, este fenómeno apresenta uma circulação ciclónica, daí a origem do nome. 

O ciclone pode ser de dois tipos: tropical ou extra tropical. Os ciclones tropicais, como por exemplo os furacões, formam-se na cintura tropical, onde se deslocam geralmente, ocorrendo com maior frequência na parte ocidental das regiões tropicais dos oceanos Atlântico e Pacífico, no hemisfério Norte. Os ciclones extra tropicais, embora muito menos violentos do que os ciclones tropicais, são maiores, duram mais tempo, ocorrem mais frequentemente, principalmente nas latitudes médias elevadas, e afectam o estado do tempo em áreas muito mais vastas. 

Os ciclones tropicais, potencialmente mais devastadores, provocam, muitas vezes, velocidades sensacionais do vento e precipitações muito intensas. A sua designação pode variar, ao longo do seu ciclo de vida, de acordo com a velocidade do vento: 

• Perturbação Tropical – Uma ténue circulação de vento. É uma ocorrência muito comum nos Trópicos, e que pode evoluir para uma tempestade maior. 

• Depressão Tropical – Circulação de vento com velocidades que podem atingir os 62 km/h. Neste estádio de desenvolvimento, o ciclone já é reconhecido como uma possível ameaça.

• Tempestade Tropical – Circulação do vento notória, com velocidades que podem variar entre os 62 km/h e os 118 km/h. Neste estádio de desenvolvimento atribui-se um nome distintivo ao ciclone O “olho” da tempestade pode tornar-se visível. 

•  Furacão – Circulação do vento violenta com velocidades acima dos 118 km/h. O “olho” da tempestade é bem pronunciado. Esta designação varia conforme se esteja na zona do oceano Atlântico e na região Leste do oceano Pacífico (furacão), ou a Oeste do Pacífico (tufão), podendo assumir ainda outras terminologias noutros locais do mundo. 

A palavra ciclone, como se constata, não pressupõe necessariamente a ocorrência de uma grande tempestade. Consiste, isso sim, em um fenómeno comum (depressão) que, na sua manifestação mais intensa se pode tornar devastador (furacão). 

Furacão 
O furacão, ciclone tropical de maior intensidade, é uma das tempestades mais brutais que existem na Terra. Este fenómeno gera ventos de grande velocidade à volta do seu núcleo, originando violentas tempestades no mar. Quando se dirige para a costa, o furacão varre autenticamente o oceano para o interior, promovendo a formação de tornados e produzindo chuvas torrenciais e cheias à sua passagem. Nove em cada dez mortes resultantes da passagem de um furacão são devidas a afogamento pelas ondas de cheia. 
No Oceano Atlântico desenvolvem-se em média, por ano, dez tempestades tropicais, das quais seis geram furacões. 

A classificação globalmente utilizada para identificar o grau de intensidade-efeito dos furacões é a escala de Saffir-Simpson. 
Não há muito que se possa fazer em relação aos próprios furacões, no entanto, embora a destruição de bens tenha sido contínua, os sistemas de alerta têm impedido um grande número de fatalidades em todo o mundo.


http://www.colegiosaofrancisco.com.br/alfa/furacoes/furacoes-7.php


----------



## ct5iul (19 Mar 2009 às 15:12)

CHUVAS ÁCIDAS

A chuva ácida, ou com mais propriedade deposição ácida, é a designação 
dada à chuva, ou qualquer outra forma de precipitação atmosférica, cuja acidez seja substancialmente maior do que a resultante da dissociação do dióxido de carbono (CO2) atmosférico dissolvido na água precipitada. A principal causa daquela acidificação é a presença na atmosfera terrestre de gases e partículas ricos em enxofre e azoto reactivo cuja hidrólise no meio atmosférico produz ácidos fortes. Assumem particular importância os compostos azotados (NOx) gerados pelas altas temperaturas de queima dos combustíveis fósseis e os compostos de enxofre (SOx) produzidos pela oxidação das impurezas sulfurosas existentes na maior parte dos carvões e petróleos.
Os efeitos ambientais da precipitação ácida levaram à adopção, pela generalidade dos países, de medidas legais restritivas da queima de combustíveis ricos em enxofre e obrigando à adopção de tecnologias de redução das emissões de azoto reactivo para a atmosfera.

O que é a chuva ácida?

A chuva ácida é caracterizada por ter um pH ácido (abaixo de 4,5) e produz-se quando o Enxofre (S), proveniente da queima dos combustíveis fósseis e o Azoto (N) presente no ar se combinam com o Oxigénio (O2), formando assim o Dióxido de Enxofre (SO2) e Dióxido de Azoto (NO2).

Estes compostos vão-se espalhar pela atmosfera e fundem-se com as partículas de água que estão em suspensão, formando assim o Ácido Sulfúrico  (H2SO4), Ácido Nítrico (HNO3) e também Ácido Clorídrico (HCl) em pequenas quantidades

Reacções em que se forma Chuva Ácida

S(s) + O2(g)                     SO2(g)

2SO2(g) + O2(g)                   2SO3(g)

SO3(g) + H2O(l)                   H2SO4

Enquanto que a chuva ácida possui um pH baixo, as chuvas normais possuem um pH levemente ácido (aprox. 5,6). Esta acidez é provocada pela dissociação do Dióxido de Carbono (CO2) em Água (H2O) formando o Ácido Carbónico (H2CO3).

 CO2(g) + H2O(l)                  H2CO3(aq)

A chuva ácida traz imensos problemas para a vida na terra, principalmente se afectar as florestas e os lagos
As árvores morrem e os seres vivos que vivem nos lagos são destruídos. Isso leva a um desequilíbrio da natureza, uma vez que tanto peixes, como aves e mamíferos acabam por morrer também.
Mas não são só as florestas e os lagos que são afectados por estas chuvas, as pedras também são destruídas.


http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuva_ácida


----------



## ct5iul (15 Mai 2009 às 13:03)

Raios ultravioletas 

O índice UV é um parâmetro que passou a ser divulgado em 1994 pela Agência de Protecção Ambiental (EPA) dos Estados Unidos com a finalidade de indicar a intensidade de Radiação Ultravioleta a que estamos expostos.que efectivamente contribui para a formação de uma queimadura na pele humana (eritema).

O IUV é obtido a partir do cálculo da intensidade da radiação solar ultravioleta que incide numa superfície horizontal à superfície da Terra em condições de céu sem nuvens. O cálculo do IUV inclui, também, a resposta espectral da pele humana na formação do eritema (espectro de acção CIE - Commission Internationale de l'Eclairage). Este cálculo inclui o efeito das variações da espessura da camada de ozono devidas aos movimentos atmosféricos.

Para quantificar esta intensidade, adoptou-se uma escala para o índice UV variável de 1 a 14, sendo os valores menores indicativos de baixa intensidade e os valores maiores para altas intensidades.

O Índice UV serve para alertar sobre a necessidade de nos protegermos ao executarmos actividades habituais ao ar livre, já que a exposição excessiva possui graus variados de riscos, devido ao seu efeito na pele e olhos.

De acordo com recomendações da Organização Mundial da Saúde, esses valores são agrupados em categorias de intensidades.

Padrão Internacional da escala de valores para o Índice UV 

1-BAIXO*
2-BAIXO*

3-MODERADO**
4-MODERADO**
5-MODERADO**

6- ALTO**
7- ALTO**

8-MUITO ALTO***
9-MUITO ALTO***
10-MUITO ALTO***

11-EXTREMO***
12-EXTREMO***
13-EXTREMO***
14-EXTREMO***

LEGENDA
*- NENHUMA PRECAUÇÃO NECESSÁRIA ,você pode permanecer ao sol o tempo que quiser !

**-PRECAUÇÕES REQUERIDAS ,em horários próximos ao meio-dia procure locais sombreados.Procure usar camisa,óculos de sol e boné Use o protector solar.

***-EXTRA PROTECÇÃO ,evite o sol ao meio-dia Permaneça na sombra Use camisa,óculos de sol, boné e protector solar


----------



## ct5iul (21 Mai 2009 às 13:57)

ESCALA BEAUFORT DE FORÇA DOS VENTOS


HISTORIA

A Escala de Beaufort quantifica a intensidade dos ventos, tendo em conta a sua velocidade e os efeitos resultantes das ventanias no mar e em terra. Foi desenhada pelo meteorologista anglo-irlandês Francis Beaufort no início do século XIX. Na década de 1830, a escala de Beaufort já era amplamente utilizada pela Marinha Real Britânica.

Sir Francis Beaufort (1774-1857), almirante Britânico, criou uma escala, de 0 a 12, observando o que acontecia no aspecto do mar (superfície e ondas), em consequência da velocidade dos ventos. Posteriormente, esta tabela foi adaptada para a terra.

Em 1903 a equivalência entre os números da escala e o vento foi estabelecida pela fórmula:U = 1.87B3/2 onde U é a velocidade do vento em milhas náuticas por segundo e B é o número Beaufort.

                                   ESCALA BEAUFORT  


0 -Calmo - De  0 a 1 km/h  Aspecto do Mar: (Espelhado) Influência em Terra: (A fumaça sobe verticalmente)

1 -Bafagem - De 2 a 6 km/h Aspecto do Mar: (Mar encrespado em pequenas rugas, com aparência de escamas) Influência em Terra: (A direcção da bafagem é indicada pela fumaça, mas a grimpa ainda não reage)

2 -Aragem - De 7 a 12 km/h Aspecto do Mar: (Ligeiras ondulações de 30 cm (1 pé), com cristas, mas sem arrebentação) Influência em Terra: (Sente-se o vento no rosto, movem-se as folhas das árvores e a grimpa começa a funcionar)

3 -Vento Fraco - De 13 a 18 km/h Aspecto do Mar: (Grandes ondulações de 60 cm com princípio de arrebentação. Alguns "carneiros") Influência em Terra: (As folhas das árvores agitam-se e as bandeiras desfraldam-se)

4 -Vento Moderado - De 19 a 26 km/h Aspecto do Mar: (Pequenas vagas, mais longas, de 1,5 m, com frequentes "carneiros") Influência em Terra: (Poeira e pequenos papéis soltos são levantados. Movem-se os galhos das árvores)

5 -Vento Fresco - De 27 a 35 km/h  Aspecto do Mar: (Vagas moderadas de forma longa de uns 2,4 m. Muitos "carneiros". Possibilidade de alguns borrifos)
Influência em Terra: (Movem-se as pequenas árvores,Nos lagos a água começa a ondular)

6 -Vento Muito Fresco - De 36 a 44 km/h Aspecto do Mar: (Grandes vagas de até 3,6 m. muitas cristas brancas. Probabilidade de borrifos) Influência em Terra: (Assobios na fiação aérea. Movem-se os maiores galhos das árvores. Guarda-Chuva usados com dificuldade)	

7 -Vento Forte - De 45 a 54 Km/h Aspecto do Mar: (Mar grosso. Vagas de até 4,8 m de altura. Espuma branca de arrebentação; o vento arranca laivos de espuma) Influência em Terra: ( Movem-se as grandes árvores. É difícil andar contra o vento)

8 -Vento Muito Forte - De 55 a 65 Km/h Aspecto do Mar: (Vagalhões regulares de 6 a 7,5 m de altura, com faixas de espuma branca e franca arrebentação) Influência em Terra: (Quebram-se os galhos das árvores. É difícil andar contra o vento)

9 -Temporal - De 66 a 77 Km/h Aspecto do Mar: (Vagalhões de 7,5 m com faixas de espuma densa. O mar rola. O borrifo começa a afectar a visibilidade)
Influência em Terra: (Danos nas partes salientes das árvores. Impossível andar contra o vento)

10-Temporal Desfeito - De 78 a 90 Km/h Aspecto do Mar: (Grandes vagalhões de 9 a 12 m. O vento arranca as faixas de espuma; a superfície do mar fica toda branca. A visibilidade é afectada) Influência em Terra: (Arranca árvores e causa danos na estrutura dos prédios)

11 -Tufão - De 91 a 104 Km/h  Aspecto do Mar: (Vagalhões excepcionalmente grandes, de até 13,5 m. A visibilidade é muito afectada. Navios de tamanho médio somem no cavado das vagas) Influência em Terra: ( Muito raramente observado em terra)	 

12 -Furacão - De 105 a ... Km/h  Aspecto do Mar: ( Mar todo de espuma. Espuma e respingos saturam o ar. A visibilidade é seriamente afectada. Grandes estragos) Influência em Terra: (Grandes estragos)

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escala_de_Beaufort


----------



## ct5iul (28 Mai 2009 às 13:21)

FRENTES - PARTE I

FRENTE QUENTE
A Frente quente é a parte dianteira de uma massa de ar quente em movimento

O ar frio é relativamente denso e o ar quente tende a dominá-lo, produzindo uma larga faixa de nuvens e uma chuva fraca e persistente e às vezes nevoeiro esparso.

As frentes quentes tendem a deslocar-se lentamente e podem ser facilmente alcançadas por frentes frias, formando frentes oclusas. Quando uma frente deixa de se mover, designa-se por frente estacionária.

Uma frente quente é uma zona de transição onde uma massa de ar quente e húmido está a substituir uma massa de ar fria. As frentes quentes deslocam-se do equador para os pólos. Como o ar quente é menos denso que o ar frio, a massa de ar quente sobe por cima da massa de ar mais frio e geralmente ocorre precipitação.

Muitas vezes, uma camada de nuvens finas (cirrus) é observada a mais de 1000 km à frente da superfície da frente quente (umas 48 horas antes dela chegar a esse local). Depois surgem cirrostratus e altostratus. A uns 300 km antes da frente surgem então stratus e nimbostratus e eventualmente começará a cair uma chuva leve. Depois da frente passar, observam-se cumulus de bom tempo.

A temperatura eleva-se já ligeiramente antes da chegada da frente quente, porque as nuvens aumentam localmente o "efeito de estufa" na atmosfera, absorvendo radiação da superfície terrestre e emitindo radiação de volta à superfície.

A precipitação associada com uma frente quente antecede-a e alguma da água da chuva que cai no ar mais frio pode evaporar-se e saturar o ar, originando o aparecimento de stratus. Por vezes, essas nuvens crescem rapidamente para baixo e podem originar falta de visibilidade. Se a temperatura está mais fria, também podem ocorrer nevoeiros antecedendo a chegada da frente quente.

As nuvens mais pesadas (cumulus e cumulonimbus), embora sejam mais comuns nas frentes frias, podem também ocorrer com frentes quentes. Ocasionalmente, quando o ar quente que se eleva é instável e as temperaturas nos dois lados da frente são contrastantes, os cirrus podem ser seguidos de cirrocumulus e depois de cumulonimbus e trovoadas.

Uma frente quente é representada simbolicamente por uma linha sólida com semicírculos que apontam para o ar frio e na direcção do movimento.


FRENTE FRIA 
Frente fria é a borda dianteira de uma massa de ar frio, em movimento ou estacionária. Em geral a massa de ar frio apresenta-se na atmosfera como um domo de ar frio sobre a superfície. O ar frio, relativamente denso, introduz-se sob o ar mais quente e menos denso, provocando uma queda rápida de temperatura junto ao solo, seguindo-se tempestades e também trovoadas.

A chuva para abruptamente após a passagem da frente
As frentes frias chegam a deslocar-se a 64 km/h

Uma frente fria é uma zona de transição onde uma massa de ar frio (polar, movendo-se para o equador) está a substituir uma massa de ar mais quente e húmido (tropical, movendo-se para o pólo).

As frentes frias deslocam-se dos pólos para o equador. Predominante de Noroeste, no Hemisfério Norte, e de Sudoeste no Hemisfério Sul. Não estão associadas a um processo suave: as frentes frias movem-se rapidamente e forçam o ar quente a subir. Quando uma frente fria passa, a temperatura pode baixar mais de 5º só durante a primeira hora. Quando uma frente deixa de se mover, designa-se por frente estacionária.

O ar frio eleva o ar quente à sua frente e este vai arrefecendo à medida que é obrigado a subir. Desde que seja suficientemente húmido, o ar quente condensa formando cumulus e depois cumulonimbus, que produzem uma frente de trovoadas e cargas de água fortes com rajadas.

Os ventos altos soprando nos cristais de gelo no topo dos cumulonimbus geram cirrus e cirrostratus que anunciam a frente que se aproxima. Depois de a frente passar, o céu acaba por clarear aparecendo alguns cumulus de bom tempo (cumulus humilis). Ocorre também uma considerável queda na temperatura do ar, uma vez que a massa de ar frio passa então a dominar a dinâmica atmosférica desta região.

Se o ar que se eleva é quente e estável, as nuvens predominantes são stratus e nimbostratus, podendo-se formar nevoeiro na área de chuva. Se o ar for seco e estável, o teor de humidade no ar aumentará e aparecerão somente nuvens esparsas, sem precipitação.

Uma frente fria é representada simbolicamente por uma linha sólida com triângulos que apontam para o ar quente e na direcção do movimento.


----------



## ct5iul (5 Jun 2009 às 10:57)

FRENTES - PARTE 2

Frente oclusa:
Uma frente oclusa é uma zona de transição onde uma frente fria, movendo-se mais depressa, ultrapassa (e obstrui) uma frente quente, fazendo elevar-se todo o ar quente. A chuva contínua característica das frentes quentes é seguida imediatamente pelos aguaceiros associados às frentes frias. É representada simbolicamente por uma linha sólida com triângulos e semicírculos alternados que apontam na direcção em que a frente se move.

Frente estacionária:
Uma frente estacionária é uma fronteira entre ar quente e ar frio que resulta quando uma frente fria ou quente deixa de se mover. Quando ela volta a se mover, volta a ser fria ou quente. Normalmente há uma mudança de temperatura ou de direcção de vento que se nota de um lado para o outro. Ciclones migrando ao longo de uma frente estacionária podem despejar grandes quantidades de precipitação, resultando em inundações significativas ao longo da frente. Se ambas as massas de ar ao longo de uma frente estacionária são secas, pode existir céu limpo sem precipitação. Quando há ar húmido e quente que se eleva sobre o ar frio, nebulosidade com precipitações leves podem cobrir uma vasta área.
Uma frente estacionária é representada simbolicamente por uma linha sólida com triângulos que apontam para o ar quente e semicírculos que apontam para o ar frio.

Frente subtropical:
A frente subtropical separa o ar tropical do ar de latitudes médias na média troposfera e raramente é observada abaixo de 500 hPa; é formada pela convergência horizontal que intensifica o contraste térmico no lado polar dos altos níveis da célula de Hadley; sua identificação é muito difícil em cartas isobárica, mas é normalmente detectável em secções verticais.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frente_oclusa


----------



## ct5iul (24 Jun 2009 às 13:11)

SECA

A seca ou estiagem é um fenómeno climático causado pela insuficiência de precipitação pluviométrica, ou chuva numa determinada região por um período de tempo muito grande.

Existe uma pequena diferença entre seca e estiagem pois estiagem é o fenómeno que ocorre num intervalo de tempo ou seja a estiagem não é permanente, já a seca é permanente.

Este fenómeno provoca desequilíbrios hidrológicos importantes. Normalmente a ocorrência da seca se dá quando a evapotranspiração ultrapassa por um período de tempo a precipitação de chuvas.

A diminuição do volume de água no Mar de Aral  é considerado um dos maiores desastres ambientais e humanos da história, que produziram uma situação de seca.

Tipos de secas

As secas podem ser geradas pelos mais diversos fenómenos climatológicos, em função disto, criou-se uma tipologia da seca.

Seca permanente: É caracterizada pelo clima desértico, onde a vegetação se adaptou às condições de aridez, inexistido cursos de água. Estes só aparecem depois das chuvas que via de regra são fortíssimas tempestades Este tipo de seca impossibilita a agricultura sem irrigação permanente.

Seca sazonal: A seca sazonal é uma particularidade de regiões onde o clima é semi-árido. Nestas a vegetação reproduz-se porque os vegetais adaptados geram sementes e morrem em seguida, ou mantém a vida em estado latente durante a seca. Nestas regiões os rios só sobrevivem se a sua água for oriunda de outras regiões onde o clima é húmido. Este tipo de seca possibilita o plantio desde que em períodos de chuvas, ou por irrigação.

Seca irregular e variável: A seca irregular pode ocorrer em qualquer região onde o clima seja húmido ou sub-húmido e caracterizado por apresentar variabilidade climática do ponto de vista estatístico. Estas, são secas cujo período de retorno é breve e incerto. Normalmente são limitadas em área, e não em grandes regiões, não ocorrem numa estação definida e inexistente previsibilidade de sua ocorrência, isto é, não há um ciclo bem definido. Trata-se de um fenómeno estatístico (ou estocástico), cuja estrutura de eventos pode ser descrita por uma teoria mais geral que o cálculo de médias e desvios, por exemplo pela teoria da Cadeia de Markov, aplicando ordem superior e um grupo de quantis: extremamente seco, muito seco, seco, normal, húmido, muito húmido, extremamente húmido, separando classes de mesma probabilidade de ocorrência. Acredita-se que a estação de verão favoreça as secas pois existe um grande aumento da evapotranspiração devido ao incremento da irradiação solar incidente, sobretudo quando as taxas de precipitação estão abaixo do quantil seco ou muito seco. Assim, várias variáveis meteorológicas devem ser consideradas na definição da ocorrência das secas, não somente a taxa de precipitação, mas também a temperatura, a humidade do solo, o grau de verdejamento da vegetação, a radiação solar incidente etc. A região NE do Brasil apresenta variabilidade climática.

Seca "invisível": De todos, este tipo de seca é o pior, pois a precipitação não é interrompida, porém, o índice de evapotranspiração é maior que o índice pluviométrico causando um desequilíbrio da humidade regional. Este desequilíbrio gera uma redução da humidade do ar que por sua vez aumenta o índice de evapotranspiração, que por sua vez realimenta a perda de humidade subterrânea para a atmosfera, que devolve esta em forma de chuva, que porém não é suficiente para aumentar a humidade do solo.

O fenómeno da seca vai repetir-se e agravar-se. Nos últimos 15 anos, Portugal já teve 4 períodos de seca. Quando chove em demasia, a água corre direitinha para o mar, sem qualquer utilidade, chegando, em alguns casos, a provocar inundações e destruições.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seca


----------



## ct5iul (3 Ago 2009 às 14:41)

Olho do ciclone

O olho é uma região localizada no centro de ciclones tropicais fortes onde as condições climáticas são amenas. O olho de uma tempestade é uma região grosseiramente circular e geralmente com 30 a 60 km (20 a 30 milhas) de diâmetro. Está circundado pela "parede do olho"um anel de violentas trovoadas em que ocorrem os fenómenos climáticos mais severos de um ciclone. A menor pressão atmosférica do ciclone ocorre no olho, podendo ser ainda 15% inferior à pressão atmosférica do lado de fora da tempestade.

Em ciclones tropicais fortes, o olho é caracterizado por ventos moderados e céus limpos, e é rodeado em todos os lados por uma parede de olho muito alta e simétrica. Em ciclones tropicais mais fracos, o olho não é tão bem definido, e pode ser envolto pela cobertura de nuvens central densa, que é uma região de nuvens altas e densas que aparecem claramente em imagens de satélite.Tempestades fracas ou desorganizadas podem também caracterizar-se de uma parede do olho que não circunda completamente o olho, ou ter um olho que caracteriza-se por chuvas pesadas. Em todas as tempestades, entretanto, o olho é o local de pressão atmosférica mínima a região em que a pressão atmosférica ao nível do mar é a mais baixa.

Os ciclos de reposição da parede do olho, também chamados de ciclo de paredes do olho concêntricas, ocorrem naturalmente em ciclones tropicais intensos, geralmente com ventos maiores que 185 km/h (115 mph) ou furacões maiores (categoria 3 ou superior). Quando os ciclones tropicais atingem o limiar dessa intensidade, e a parede do olho contrai-se ou já é suficientemente pequena algumas das colunas de nuvens externas podem reforçar-se e organizar-se em um anel de trovoadas uma parede do olho externa que move-se lentamente para dentro e rouba da parede do olho interna sua necessária humidade. Uma vez que os ventos mais fortes localizam-se na parede do olho do ciclone, o ciclone tropical geralmente enfraquece durante essa fase, visto que a parede interna é "chacoalhada" pela parede externa. Consequentemente, a parede do olho externa substitui completamente a interna, e a tempestade pode intensificar-se novamente.

Em Novembro de 2006, a NASA relatou que a espaço nave Cassini observou uma tempestade 'semelhante a um furacão', fixada sobre o pólo sul de Saturno, e que possuía uma clara e definida parede do olho. Essa observação é particularmente notável porque as nuvens da parede do olho não haviam sido observadas em nenhum planeta que não a Terra (incluindo um fracasso na observação de uma parede do olho na Grande Mancha Vermelha de Júpiter pela espaço nave Galileu)


http://wapedia.mobi/pt/Olho_(ciclone)


----------



## Mjhb (4 Ago 2009 às 21:01)

Muitos parabéns...

Mas, gostava de te pedir para me colocares, se puderes, informação sobre como se fazem as previsões meteorológicas...


----------



## ct5iul (7 Ago 2009 às 09:31)

A PREVISÃO DO TEMPO

A previsão do tempo é feita utilizando equações que representam uma variação no tempo cronológico de uma variável  qualquer do tempo meteorológico (temperatura, pressão, humidade, etc).
Para cada ponto na superficie terrestre (e em altitude) resolvem-se os sistemas das muitas equações que representam a citada variação temporal. Para o passo inicial utiliza-se os dados de milhares de Estações Meteorológicas (tanto de superficie como de altitude) espalhadas pelo mundo. Para que o processo (previsão) possa ser concretizado há necessidade de ter um computador de grande porte para integrar o sistema de equações, as quais nos darão a informação no tempo t + dt para a variável considerada.
Alem da integração no tempo cronológico há a integração espacial dos resultados obtidos.
Assim, para se estudar Meteorologia,onde a previsão do tempo é uma de suas inúmeras áreas de aplicaçãp, deve-se estudar muito: Fisica, Matemática e Computação.

Os Meteorologistas utilizem dois métodos,para previsões o estatístico e o dinâmico. O Método Estatístico, com equações matemáticas e conceitos de estatística, utiliza um programa de computador chamado modelo estatístico, que, através de uma correlação entre duas ou mais variáveis, estima o prognóstico de uma delas. Já o Método Dinâmico, com equações matemáticas e conceitos físicos, utiliza um programa chamado modelo dinâmico. Esse modelo, através de equações físicas, simula os movimentos atmosféricos para prever os acontecimentos futuros.
Previsão Numérica 

A atmosfera é observada em locais distribuídos irregularmente por toda a Terra e, embora algumas das observações sejam sinópticas, muitas são realizadas a horas diferentes, ditadas pelo vôos dos aviões e as órbitas dos satélites. Por contraste, os computadores de previsão do tempo têm que começar com valores sinópticos do vento, pressão, temperatura e humidade, numa malha regular de localizações horizontais, conhecida como rede de pontos, e num conjunto fixo de níveis na vertical. Exatamente o modo como os valores sinópticos da rede de pontos são calculados a partir das medições que foram reunidas,processo conhecido por análise 

Desde que a análise tenha terminado torna-se possível aplicar equações matemáticas que representam  todos os processos físicos que interessam , e assim, calcular a modificação que ocorrerá em cada valor de cada ponto da rede num intervalo de tempo curto chamado incremento de tempo. O cálculo, em cada ponto da rede, implicará em adições, subtrações e multiplicações, utilizando-se valores dos pontos da rede à volta. Logo que tenham sido calculados  novos valores  das variáveis (vento, pressão, temperatura e umidade), para todos os pontos da rede e a todos os níveis, todo o processo pode ser repetido para se avançar outro incremento temporal. Deste modo, pode, eventualmente,  ser elaborada uma previsão para algumas horas, um dia ou  alguns dias. Embora sejam feitos muitos cálculos, estes, na verdade, são aproximações da verdade.

O sistema de equações, aproximações e cálculos é chamado modelo numérico da atmosfera. Os modelos numéricos da atmosfera para previsão global requerem um número  muito grande de cálculos a serem realizados em tempo reduzido, para tanto utilizamos os chamados “supercomputadores’. Outra saída é reduzir o número de interações numéricas o modelo pode ser diminuído, aumentando o espaço entre os pontos na rede.

Satélite na Previsão 

As  mais ambiciosas de todas as medições realizadas a partir de satélites meteorológicos são, provavelmente, as que pretendem fornecer valores numéricos da temperatura do ar a níveis diferentes. O ar é uma mistura de gases e cada gás emite radiação,de infravermelho, de tipos particulares. Os radiômetros dos satélites utilizados para sondagem da temperatura são sintonizados para medir a radiação da pequena, mas bem conhecida, quantidade de anidrido carbônico que o ar contém. Pela medição da intensidade da radiação em vários comprimentos de onda da radiação, é possível deduzir valores diferentes da temperatura do ar, cada qual “valor médio” para uma camada diferente. E o mesmo sem o pormenor  vertical de uma radiossondagem, as sondagens por satélite fornecem informação da temperatura do ar em altitude onde outro  modo nada existiria, inclusive sobre todos os oceanos.

As estações de superfície, navios, bóias, balões, aviões, etc, fornecem informações a respeito da temperatura, humidade, vento, pressão e nuvens, mas nada sobre a precipitação, mesmo porque esta varia de lugar para lugar. Para obtermos tais informações utilizamos o  radar meteorológico, o qual é o meio técnico mais potente para medições de queda de chuva. Com o feixe de radar a prospectar horizontalmente, qualquer chuva, neve ou saraiva, que esteja ao alcance do radar refletirá o sinal e fornecerá uma visão pormenorizada da distribuição da precipitação. A intensidade do eco de radar refletido pelas gotas de chuva pode ser relacionado com a taxa de queda de chuva.

No link em baixo podem ler um relatorio como era feita a previsao do tempo em Portugal na decada dos anos 60
http://www3.dsi.uminho.pt/memtsi/mesas/4_sessao/mesa4 - Corte Real.pdf

Um exemplo como estimar a temperatura do Sol

A temperatura do Sol pode ser estimada por dois métodos: 

1. pela Lei de Stefan-Boltzmann
2. pela Lei de Wien

Os dois métodos utilizam propriedades da radiação de um corpo negro.

1. Lei de Stefan-Boltzmann 

Nesse método, o fluxo solar integrado em todos os comprimentos de onda Φs é dado pela luminosidade por área:

Φs ≡ Ls/A

Onde Ls é a luminosidade Solar e A a área.

O valor do fluxo solar Φs, fora da atmosfera, medido por detectores em satélites é:

Φs = 1,4 x 10³ W/m²

A área é A = 4πR² e R a distância Terra-Sol, R = 1,5 E+11 m. Assim, a luminosidade do Sol Ls vale:

Ls = 4,0 E+26 W

A Lei de Stefan-Boltzmann estabelece que sendo o fluxo diretamente proporcional à quarta potência da temperatura, então:

Φs = σ T^4

Onde a constante de proporcionalidade σ é a chamada constante de Stefan-Boltzmann e vale σ = 5,67 E-8 J K^-4 m-² s-¹.

O fluxo solar é também a luminosidade pela área da superfície solar, isto é:

Φs ≡ Ls/As

Sendo a área da superfície solar As = 4πRs² e Rs = 700.000 km o raio do Sol (7,0 E+8 m). 

T^4 = Ls/σAs

Assim, a temperatura do Sol estimada pelo método 1 é, aproximadamente:

T ~ 5.800 K.


2. Lei de Wien 

O segundo método parte do fato que a temperatura é inversamente proporcional ao comprimento de onda relativo à máxima intensidade de emissão, λp. Esta é base da Lei de Wien que estabelece que:

T = b/λp

Onde a constante de proporcionalidade b é chamada constante de deslocamento de Wien e vale b = 2,9 E-3 m K

A curva de intensidade por comprimento de onda da radiação emitida pelo Sol apresenta um pico de máxima intensidade para o valor λp = 502 nm (1 nm = 1 E-9 m).

Onde a constante de proporcionalidade b é chamada Constante de Deslocamento de Wien e vale b = 2,9 E-3 m K. Assim, a temperatura do Sol pelo método 2 é:

T = 2,9 E-3 m K / 5,02 E-7 m

T = 5.777 K.

Que é um valor bem próximo do obtido anteriormente no método 1.


Nota-Nas estações Meteorologicas mais simples(Amadoras) podemos fazer uma previsão do tempo se a pressão atmosferica estiver mais baixa por norma e sinal que pode chuver se estiver alta quer dizer que vamos ter um dia de Sol o valor normal da pressão atmosférica é de 1013 mb ou 1013 hp. No entanto o valor da pressão varia por influência de dois factores principais

1-A altitude,a pressão diminui com a altitude pois diminui a coluna de ar atmosférico sobre um lugar 

2-A temperatura  o ar quente é mais leve e sobe, diminuindo a pressão; o ar frio é mais pesado e desce, aumentando a pressão. 

As altas pressões estão associadas a bom tempo pois o ar ao descer aquece e afasta-se da saturação, sendo impossível a formação de nuvens e a chuva.

As baixas pressões estão associadas a mau tempo pois o ar ao subir arrefece e aproxima-se da saturação, formando-se nuvens que dão origem a chuva.


----------



## stormy (7 Ago 2009 às 21:57)

Ola, podes-me esclarecer a cerca do que é o windshear a vorticidade e de como se forma o anticiclone por cima dos furacoes e como ele interage com os furacoes
obrigada.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 09:22)

És muito simpático...

Obrigadão pela ajuda!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ct5iul (13 Ago 2009 às 21:43)

stormy disse:


> Ola, podes-me esclarecer a cerca do que é o windshear a vorticidade e de como se forma o anticiclone por cima dos furacoes e como ele interage com os furacoes
> obrigada.


Boa noite para a tua pergunta ja ha um post aqui no forum em: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...uimento-furacoes-atlantico-2008-a-1877-4.html
De todas as maneiras fica aqui um link em PDF com mais informação comprimentos
http://www.meteo.pt/export/sites/default/bin/docs/tecnicos/Temp_Tropical_Delta.pdf


----------



## ct5iul (13 Ago 2009 às 21:47)

Pedro disse:


> És muito simpático...
> 
> Obrigadão pela ajuda!!!!!!!!!!



De nada nós humanos estamos neste planeta para nos ajudarmos uns aos outros e sempre que poder ajudar farei tudo o que estiver ao meu alcançe comprimentos


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2009 às 22:16)

Bem, não querendo fazer de ti meu escravo, podes informar-me mais sobre as massas de ar frias e quentes, e os centro barométricos(anticiclone e depressão)?


----------



## Mjhb (16 Ago 2009 às 17:37)

Já a consegui...

Anticiclone:
  Um anticiclone (ou centro de altas pressões) é uma região em que o ar se afunda vindo de cima (e aquece e fica muito estável) e suprime os movimentos ascendentes necessários à formação de nuvens e precipitação. Por isso: bom tempo (seco e sem nuvens) está normalmente associado aos anticiclones: quente e seco no verão e frio com céu limpo no inverno.

 Os anticiclones são indicados num mapa por «A» e são os locais onde a pressão atmosférica é a mais alta na sua vizinhança. À medida que o ar flui a partir dos centros de altas pressões é deflectido pela força de Coriolis de tal modo que os ventos circulam em volta dele na direcção dos ponteiros de um relógio no Hemisfério Norte (e no sentido inverso no Hemisfério Sul) - a chamada direcção anticiclónica.


Num anticiclone o movimento do ar é descendente, em espiral, expandindo-se à superfície, enquanto numa depressão o movimento é ascendente, em espiral, concentrando-se à superfície.
Durante o inverno, o ar descendente de um anticiclone pode criar uma inversão térmica, retendo a névoa durante dias.

Depressão:
  Um ciclone (ou depressão ou centro de baixas pressões) é uma região em que o ar relativamente quente se eleva e favorece a formação de nuvens e precipitação. Por isso, tempo nublado, chuva e vento forte estão normalmente associados a centros de baixas pressões. A instabilidade do ar produz um grande desenvolvimento vertical de nuvens cumuliformes associadas a cargas de água.
Ciclones e Anti-ciclones (Hemisfério Norte)

Ciclones e anti-ciclones são indicados nos mapas meteorológicos pela letra «B» e são locais onde a pressão atmosférica é a mais baixa na sua vizinhança e em volta do qual existe um padrão organizado de circulação de ar. 

À medida que, pela acção do diferencial de pressões, o ar flui dos centros de altas pressões para um centro de baixas pressões é deflectido pela força de Coriolis[1] de tal modo que os ventos circulam em espiral, isto é, no sentido anti-horário (direcção contraria aos ponteiros de um relógio) no Hemisfério Norte e no sentido horário (direcção dos ponteiros de um relógio) no Hemisfério Sul. 

Na meteorologia, os movimentos de ar resultantes de um centro de altas pressões são denominados anti-ciclones. O sentido de giro de um ciclone e de um anti-ciclone é o contrário para um mesmo hemisfério[2][3], sendo este determinado pela aceleração de Coriolis.


Massa de ar:
  Massas de ar são porções ou volumes da atmosfera que possuem praticamente as mesmas características de pressão, temperatura e humidade por causa de sua localização e são bastante espessas e homogéneas.
As massas de ar se formam sobre grandes áreas de terra ou água uniformes, onde não há muito vento. Assim, o ar vai adquirindo características de acordo com a superfície sobre a qual se encontra. Uma massa de ar localizada sobre um oceano, por exemplo, costuma ser bastante húmida, ao contrário de uma massa de ar formada sobre um continente que, geralmente, é seca.

Os processos ou fenómenos que fazem com que a massa de ar vá adquirindo características adaptadas à superfície são a radiação solar, a convecção vertical (quando o ar morno próximo à superfície da terra subitamente levanta indo para a camada superior da troposfera e depois retorna em questão de dias), a advecção (movimento horizontal da massa de ar quando uma substitui outra de características diferentes) e a turbulência.

As massas de ar se movimentam pela troposfera devido à diferença de pressão e temperatura caracterizando as áreas de alta e baixa pressão. As áreas de baixa pressão são áreas de grande nebulosidade e precipitação elevada devido ocasionada pela grande instabilidade atmosférica e ao fato de serem receptoras de ventos. Já as áreas de alta pressão são livres de nebulosidade e com maior estabilidade atmosférica, tendendo a temperaturas menores.

Duas massas de ar, ao se encontrarem, não se misturam como seria de se esperar, pelo contrário, elas mantêm as características adquiridas no local de origem. Isso faz com que surja uma “frente” ou uma “descontinuidade” ao longo da zona limítrofe das massas de ar (é o que chamamos de “frente fria”, por exemplo, quando duas massas de ar frio se encontram). De qualquer forma, quando uma massa de ar cruza uma região ela causa uma mudança brusca na temperatura por causa da substituição de um ar pelo outro. 

As massas de ar podem ser classificadas de acordo com o local e latitude onde se originam e de acordo com a temperatura em relação à superfície de contacto. Quanto ao local de origem, podemos classificá-las em “continental” ou “marítima”, quando se formam sobre continentes ou sobre o mar respectivamente. Quanto à latitude de origem, classificamos as massas de ar em “árcticas”, “polares”, “tropicais” ou “equatoriais”. E, quanto à temperatura com relação à superfície de contacto (local sobre o qual se encontram no momento), classificamos em “quentes” ou “frias”.


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2009 às 17:56)

stormy disse:


> como se forma o anticiclone por cima dos furacoes e como ele interage com os furacoes
> obrigada.










Stormy, a tempestade tropical Erika é um excelente sistema para identificar o anticiclone em altura, neste caso já existia o que tem possibilitado um excelente outflow e ventilação do sistema. 







É um bom exemplo porque como a Erika tem uma circulação ciclónica à superfície muito fraca e assim torna-se muito mais fácil identificar o outflow anticiclónico.


Repara nesta imagem do vapor de água a rotação anticlónica em altura do outflow. 






Também é um bom exemplo para distinguir o que é nuvens altas do shear (prejudicial ao ciclone) das nuvens altas do outflow (benéfico ao ciclone), neste caso vê-se que o sistema tem algum shear de Oeste visível principalmente nas imagens no quadrante NE do sistema. As nuvens altas que irradiam de dentro para fora em redor de todo o sistema é outflow e não shear.


----------



## beckernunes (30 Out 2009 às 11:46)

Caro ct5iul, parabéns pelo seu material e pela sua disposição!

Se eu puder contribuir na parte de Teoria da Frente Polar e sobre o
início da previsão numérica do tempo, sugiro o site:

http://papodemeteoro.blogspot.com/

Lá tem vários posts (seria complicado copiá-los todos pra cá), sobre
estes dois assuntos. Basta uma procurada nos arquivos do blog. Em
especial os posts sobre Jule Charney (um dos pioneiros na previsão
numérica do tempo) e sobre a teoria dos ciclones desenvolvida pela
Escola de Bergen.

Espero que possa ajudar alguém.
Abraço,
André.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2015 às 15:17)

Olá, naveguei por este tópico e achei muito interessante. Por acaso procurava alguma informação sobre os processos adiabáticos. 

Assim, coloco a questão: quais os valores de referência (variação da temperatura com a altitude) para as adiabáticas secas e húmidas à latitude de Portugal Continental? O assunto interessa-me na medida em que pretendo deduzir cálculos acerca da temperatura que ocorra no interior das nuvens (tenderá a ser mais alta que o ar envolvente à mesma altitude, penso eu, o que contribui para que o ar ascenda livremente dentro das nuvens...).


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2015 às 22:01)




----------

